# Mo Parman's Garage



## 71 Charger 500

Well guys, I've decided to go into business for myself and open up my own Garage. The first car is a '36 Plymouth dirt modified racer. It's one of the old Tobias Modified kits that I did a little kit bashing, a little modification and my very first resin casting job on.

The kit comes with a BB Shivvy engine which I simply could NOT put in my Mopar racer. I went looking in the Mopar parts pile and found a 392 dual quad HEMI from a '57 Chrysler 300 which still had its automatic transmission bolted to it. Dropped that in as a unit and built a shifter over on the left side of the drivers compartment. Added transmission lines to the radiator, fuel lines from tank to carb, throttle cable, oil pressure guage line, power steering lines, etc. 

I made a resin cast copy of a Mopar master cylinder, the first time I had ever tried that. The right front tire is actually the same as the rear tires except that I narrowed it by cutting it in half and then super glueing it back together again after removing a section of it. I then cut the wheel into two pieces and sanded it down until it was narrow enough to fit the tire.

I made the headers (which are TOTALLY wrong for a HEMI) out of brass tubing.

I don't usually detail cars this much, just has never been my bag. I build to try and relieve stress not make more of it, lol. I do it on occasion just to see if I can but as a normal routine I usually will just kit bash or maybe scratch a few things but I don't enjoy adding all of the correct lines for fuel and oil and all of that stuff. 

Here are a few pictures, hope you like it. Click on the pictures to make them larger.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

A few more pic's of the ole Mayflower. Click on the pics to make them larger.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*GREAT NEWS Mo*,....no doubt,..and I love the way you takes your pictures as well my friend,...."AL FRESCO",...lol....lol...Out side in the OPEN AIR,....


"KILLER BUILD BY THE WAY", but you new that,...lol...lol...and *[email protected]* the STOP SIGN THERE DUDE,..lol...lol







*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

very nice build and good call ditching the chebbie


----------



## Schwinnster

*Well Howdy Mo!* Nice place you got here so far. Love the Mayflower. Glad you did the plumbing on it, and the fact that you just _had_ to put the 'correct' engine in it:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I've always loved these, and probably should get a couple of them, and try to build them-- *straight out of the box*. Ever since I got back into building the models, I've yet to do one _without_ adding this or that. Did pick up an old repop of the Monogram 32 hot rod dragster that I always wanted as a kid, and plan on building it like I would have as a kid, but...... 

We _gotta_ hear the story about the stop sign.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Not real sure why I put that on there, just being nutso I guess. I've seen hot rods with street signs incorporated into them and I had the car on it's side working on it and I just thought I'd put that on there. I mean, if the car was tipped over on the track, I'm sure the driver would want whoever is heading toward him to stop. In reality that is my long answer to a question that I really have no answer to. :lol:


----------



## Pete McKay

Hey Mo, stop taking pictures of real cars and trying to pass them off as models buddy, we're smarter than that.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Hey Mo, stop taking pictures of real cars and trying to pass them off as models buddy, we're smarter than that.


Drat, drat and double drat! Foiled again! 

:lol:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is another Open Wheel car that I built. I have always loved these Edmunds Supermodifieds. I hope Revellogram re-issues them again in the near future, I need a dozen more or so.

Being the Mopar-onado that I strive to be, I had to remove that small block shivvy engine and put in an early Mastadon. I sliced the small block off at the in and out box and added the little 331 HEMI from the Ala Kart show truck kit. The headers were made from brass tubing. I think the only other thing I added was a rock screen to the front of the cage. I don't think I even added wires because these early HEMI's had a little cover over the wires that ran the length of the valve covers and hid the wires from view.

These pictures were taken with my old camera. I will take a couple of better shots later today with my new one. Comments and questions are welcomed as always.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

great job! I love both of those cars. I used to go to the supermodified races with my ex-wife 25 years ago or so and always got a kick out of those cars. I've never tried to build one myself though. You did a fantastic job on both. Thanks for sharing these and I hope to see more.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks Scott, appreciate the kind words. There are a couple more of these Edmunds yet to come. I still have one I believe, in my stash. 

Mo


----------



## s.moe

MO......those are some great pic's of your build's there,,,Nice detail work,too......I've always liked racers like these......Thank's for opening your garage,, and showing them to us.......can't wait to see more from your shop................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Me, gettin' my favorite beverage, Luzianne Sweet Tea, gettin' ready to head to the model desk.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

A few better pics of the yellow Edmunds Super Modified.


----------



## s.moe

Another great looking, young guy.....Glad you put a Mug, With the name.....Thank's for posting it Mo.......Can't wait to see what, Ian--"Phil"--,,and the rest of the guy's got to say.........Scared to post mine..Might get banished from Hobby Talk Forever.....You guy's could use it to keep the kid's away this Halloween though...............MOE.


----------



## harristotle

I really like that blue and white one with the hemi :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks Harristotle!

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

...You better hope a tube of Model glue never hits that Flea Catcher you got there Mo,.."WOULD BE BAD",......and its' happened before out here others can confess,.....lol....

And.... "ARE THERE ANY BIRDS LIVING IN THAT THING DUDE",........lol....lol......"Killer picture there man",....Now I have a face to the voice,...YOUR A ONE HECK OF A PERSON MY FRIEND,.. no doubt about it,...Don't get much better in my book.....

AND, your one Hell of a model builder as well Mo,...HANDS DOWN.....








*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian Anderson said:


> ...You better hope a tube of Model glue never hits that Flea Catcher you got there Mo,.."WOULD BE BAD",......and its' happened before out here others can confess,.....lol....
> 
> And.... "ARE THERE ANY BIRDS LIVING IN THAT THING DUDE",........lol....lol......"Killer picture there man",....Now I have a face to the voice,...YOUR A ONE HECK OF A PERSON MY FRIEND,.. no doubt about it,...Don't get much better in my book.....
> 
> AND, your one Hell of a model builder as well Mo,...HANDS DOWN.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ian*


Ridin the Harley keeps it pretty well cleaned out, :lol: . Thanks for the compliments, Ian.


----------



## 440 dakota

love the builds Mo never built that style kit but might have to find the Plymouth,too bad they never made a full kit of that 

Ian flea catcher lol what the heck,while not as impressive but as a fellow flea catcher wearer I've never had model glue in it and I stoped eating paste by high school,no Harley for me but the beagles and lab keep mine clean and they get extra treats lol


----------



## Pete McKay

Always loved this drawing, used to have a 24"X48" print of it long ago.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected],...* I was never was able to have a good one my self, They just never looked right on me for some reason, always kind of been a supervise and clean room Tech, so its kind of a clean look thing you get stuck on really, AND A PARK RANGER....lol...lol..But LOOKS GOOD ON YOU GUYS,...lol...lol...Who was it that said they got glue on there stash ??, I think it was Swinn (SW) Dude,..if I'm not mistaken,......lol..And that had to suck, He said he was opening a tube of glue with his mouth and It got carried away on him or something,..... I THINK THAT WAS THE STORY ANYWAY,..lol..lol

But perfect of a Harley Rider as well mo, ...But not fast enough to keep All them out,..lol...lol..Need a Rice Rocket for that dude,....lol..lol...And nice sketch there Pete, that is a good one,..





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

No rice rockets for me man. It's Harley or nothing. Well, I'd probably take an Indian but definately no jap motorcycles. I won't even allow anything japanese in my driveway.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, thanks for posting that drawing, I love that thing. I have an old booklet from CAE from back in the early 60's that has those kinds of drawings in it. Those exploded views really can help with detail ideas for your models. I ought to look on Evilbay for one of those things.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo that's off Edmund's website.

http://donedmunds.com/


----------



## s.moe

HEY.....MO,,,The story about the glue,that Ian's talking about....That would be ME....Was telling Schwinnster about it on his tread......And it was only one side of my Mustache...lol....Hey,,couldn't find my pliers..And I was in a hurry to get it open....lol......Live and learn.......Haven't done it since,I can tell you all that.................MOE.


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1

Super great builds. The stop sign killed me.the way you took the pics of the hemi it looks so real.great job


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Mo that's off Edmund's website.
> 
> http://donedmunds.com/


Thanks Pete, I haven't been to Don's site in quite a while. That dark blue Offy powered midget roadster is a wickedly cool looking ride.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

JERSEYJUNKER1 said:


> Super great builds. The stop sign killed me.the way you took the pics of the hemi it looks so real.great job


Thanks for the compliments.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> HEY.....MO,,,The story about the glue,that Ian's talking about....That would be ME....Was telling Schwinnster about it on his tread......And it was only one side of my Mustache...lol....Hey,,couldn't find my pliers..And I was in a hurry to get it open....lol......Live and learn.......Haven't done it since,I can tell you all that.................MOE.


:lol: That's some funny stuff now, Moe! Not laughing at ya, laughing with ya! I bet ya ain't done that again! I've had a 'stach since I was sixteen, only shaved it three times since. (I'm almost 53 now) Singed it once with my cigarette lighter when I was young and stupid and smoked, trimmed it one time and trimmed it too high so I just shaved it and started all over and the third time was because my youngest baby didn't like me kissin' on her with it but, I looked weird to everyone, without facial hair so I immediately let it grow right back. People were asking me who I was and if I was sick and all sorts of stuff. 

I keep it long because it's so wirery that my wife says it feels like pins and needles if it's short and I DEFENIATELY don't want the wife to stop kissin' on me!!!

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is my old model of the day. It's another Edmunds Sprint car. This car is a replica of one I actually got to see race in my younger days, back when I was about ten or eleven, at Warsaw Speedway in Warsaw, Indiana. The Snoopy car, driven by Sam Davis. 

The real car had an Edmunds body over a home made chassis. It was powered by a 383 Chyrsler engine with a six pack intake on it. Only thing was, you could only have 4 bbls. So, Sam removed the center 2bbl carb and just ran the two outboard carbs on it. I have a 440 in it (since no one made a 383 at the time) without the center carb. I scratched the hood scoop on it out of sheet stock.

Plug wires were added, in the proper sequence of course, and the wing was made from aluminum sheet, aluminum rod and bass wood. The real cars wing used plywood for the Snoopy side panels. I made the headers out of brass tubing. The right front slick and the whitewall pony tire came from the spares box. The two rear tires were grooved using a razor saw. Each tire was grooved in a different pattern.

I didn't do such a great job on the yellow stripe on the hood, my big ole hands aren't so steady anymore but then again, back in the day, these cars weren't the picture perfect show cars that race today, either.

First, the 1:1 car and then my model. Hope ya'll like it.

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Mo........Really like the snoopy Sprint Car and the job you did on it,,It's different and that's what I really think set's it off.......I Too, Have had a mustache since I was in the 10 th grade,,and have only shaved it twice......1st time was for a girlfriend,,it was a kind of "If you shave your's, I'll shave mine," Deal.......lol.....Didn't last long,Though.........2nd Time was,,I was under a truck doing some welding and an ember got inside my shield....Burned right through my 'stache and blistered my lip.....Took a couple of weeks to heal-up,,,Everyone would ask,Have you lost weight? Did you get a haircut? etc.... So I know what you are talking about there,,My friend.....Anyway,,,,Starting to ramble-on here...........Really do like the build,,,,Mo.......thank's for the story, too......................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> 1st time was for a girlfriend,,it was a kind of "if you shave your's, i'll shave mine," deal.......lol.....


omg...........rotflmao !!!!!!!


----------



## Pete McKay

At my local track in the mid 1960's guys ran plywood wings on some of the cars, did Snoopy have a wood wing or was it metal?


----------



## s.moe

Mo......We know where Pete's mind was, Don't we??....Right where it's suppose to be,, on the build's.....Right??...........Got to run,, check back later........................MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

...*[email protected] ALL OF YOU GUYS*,...lol...lol...lol...Thats right it was MOE with the glue ,...lol, thought it was SW,.....lol..lol..lol, now that a sticky situation there , NO DOUBT...



*
Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm thinkin' Pete is still thinkin' about the "you shave yours and I'll shave mine" line, :lol:!

The real car's wing had an aluminum body with plywood sides. 

I have an old video of a sprint car from the old TV show, Road and Track that was shown on Speed years ago from some track in Ohio. The wing was a full sheet of plywood cut down the middle and one half mounted on each side of the wing body. Kind of odd looking but pretty cool at the same time. In reality, these guys were the movers and shakers, the inovators of the racing scene at that time.

Snoopy driver, Sam Davis had a brother that raced Sprint Cars as well. His name is John and he drove Earl Gaerte's very first Sprint Car. When Sam was driving the Snoopy car, John had a car that had a wing on it shaped like a whale with an angry whale painted on the side of it with the saying, "a whale of a Chrysler" on it because he ran a 413 wedge Chrysler engine in it.

Ah, those were the days.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Working on this today:


----------



## Ian Anderson

Beautiful pant job moe,..."NICE".......Perfict color choice there as well....TO COLD HERE TODAY to paint on my side of the world....lol...lol




*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

To cold here too, only 45 degrees and raining so no paint being sprayed today. My other project still needs the lower body painted but it will have to wait a few days.

Mo


----------



## harristotle

Ian Anderson said:


> Beautiful pant job moe,..."NICE".......Perfict color choice there as well....TO COLD HERE TODAY to paint on my side of the world....lol...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ian*


Have to agree, great looking paint job so far!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thank you Harristotle!

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

A couple more progress pictures. Finished the engine but the engine bay has a BUNCH more parts to install. These are great kits, I love them.

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Well , Mo......I guess you and the other guy's where chuckling too much, to catch the fact that a spark, caught my face on FIRE.....I'm talking 'bout the welding,here now....lol....Not friction.........BACK to your build......Looking good,Mo....What's the orange paint color called??..................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Moe, I caught the part about the welding spark but lets "face" it buddy, it just wasn't as funny as the "you shave yours and I'll shave mine" remark!

The orange paint on my Charger is Testor's Lacquer Flamin' Orange.

I'm still ROFL when I think of your shaving remark!

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL Mo, I'm married to a Native American...re: naturally hairless. We never get delayed anywhere because she had to "shave her legs"...nudge, nudge, wink, wink. 

The first car race I ever went to I was 3 or 4 years old, I still have very faint memories of a yellow car crashing right in front of us, my dad told me when I was an adult it was Tony Bettenhausen, Jr who was spun out by a local racer and that the fight after the race spilled out into the main street in front of the race track and involved some 30 spectators. My dad wasn't a racer but he was involved in sponsoring a couple of cars with his trucking business. He would tell me that some drivers would go out into the parking lot and look for cars with better tires, then have the announcer page the driver and ask to borrow that tire in exchange for winnings or a pass into the pits. I imagine more than a few guys went home on their spares when the drivers lost and skipped out. 

Getting back to the wooden wings, I can recall at age 7 or 8 watching several cars with wooden side panels get upside down on the pavement track, and they just shattered. Wood was a cheap substitute and some guys had little metal working experience. Sometimes that wasn't a good thing, a popular local racer was killed in 1970 because his entire cage was made from exhaust pipe tubing.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> LOL Mo, I'm married to a Native American...re: naturally hairless. We never get delayed anywhere because she had to "shave her legs"...nudge, nudge, wink, wink.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are KILLIN' me here !
Click to expand...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, I've heard stories about guys getting killed that way, using lightweight stuff, fortunately, I've never known anyone who cut corners on safety on their race car..

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Alright - I know we've moved beyond the orange paint to the hairless Native Americans, but I just wanna say that the orange and black are beautiful together - I am not an orange fan, but that looks fantastic. 

By the way, I have Native American ancestry as well - I cannot grow a beard to save my life - everyone else is jealous of me never having to shave, but I get jealous because I don't have a choice.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]* You guys are TO FUNNY,......lol....
This is getting good by the way,...lol..
But,...Hey Scott, Whats up with the New Nickname Icon buddy,..I forgot what the old one even was now, That one is much Better by the way,...lol...lol

And I love this pint job as well,...LIKE I SAID,...So How did you do it Mo,...Air Brush ? or Rattle cans. Excellent job however you did it dude...NO DOUBT...








*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

I actually had no avatar before - I just found out where to set that up last night, but every one that I picked was used by someone else until I found this one. I figure that my family is crazy enough that it actually kinda fits.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Mine is BAD TO THE BONE,..custom Made,.....&...Uniqe as well, if i do say so my self...AND I DO,...lol...lol...You need one Mo,....Make a custom dude,.....IT"s NOT HARD to do really....





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, the very first race car I bought was a '67 Chevelle short tracker, it was "never raced" but I later found out why, the guy had built it used essentially swing set tubing to make the cage. It never passed inspection, we had to cut all of the cage out and start over. But, when it was done 2 months later it was one of the fastest hobby stockers there. When I was a few days from turning 18 I tagged a spun car and rolled it, slid nearly the entire back stretch on the roof and when it stopped it was engulfed, I'm talking Fireball Roberts engulfed. Fortunately for me I was unstrapped before it ever stopped and rolled out the passengers side and was in the infield before the poor excuse for a fire truck arrived. I was helping them fight the fire, all the while they kept yelling "get the driver out, GET THE DRIVER OUT!!!!". I was, like, "I'm right here!!". That was the end of my circle track experience pretty much except for a birthday gift when I turned 40, my wife got me 25 laps at The Richard Petty Experience at PIR. THAT was a blast.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Firefighting is definately a problem at short tracks. It's still hard for me to believe that NA$CAR doesn't have a travelling safety team like IRL does.

Good thing you found those "bars" there Pete or you might not be here today.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Alright - I know we've moved beyond the orange paint to the hairless Native Americans, but I just wanna say that the orange and black are beautiful together - I am not an orange fan, but that looks fantastic.
> 
> By the way, I have Native American ancestry as well - I cannot grow a beard to save my life - everyone else is jealous of me never having to shave, but I get jealous because I don't have a choice.


Thanks Scott, appreciate the compliments. I've always liked orange. I have a '71 Dodge Charger that is HEMI orange.

As for not being able to grow a beard, you're not missing out on much. Shaving is a pain in the butt, that is essentially why I have a beard and mustache. I'm too dang lazy to shave everyday. If I was to shave now, my grandchildren and my youngest daughter wouldn't recognize me.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian, this is a simple rattle can paint job, both colors are Testor's Lacquer. I just dust it on in light coats. Glad you like it, thanks for the kind words.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Really cool Snoopy car build Mo. They must've been something to see for real. We have a 1/2 mile dirt track here-- Lernerville, and I always remember one car that was always last, painted all kinds of different colors... LOL. Don't know the classes-- looked like a cut down 32 coupe body. 

I see a WYNNS decal on the Snooper...... when I pumped gas back in the early 70's, I sold a bit of the WYNNS stuff..... used to pop the tab off the gas treatment, drop it into the can, and then pour it in-- freaked a doc out when I did that with his 69 Charger-- wouldn't let me pour it in, made me get a new can! LOL! I'll have to find some of those decals.

Really nice place ya got here Bro:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks John, 'preciate the kind words.

Did a little gas pumping back in the day, myself. Worked at a Marathon station while in high school. After graduation I worked at an Amoco station in the afternoon and a Union 76 Truck Stop on the midnight shift. Somewhere, somehow, I found time for a girlfriend in there. She later forced me to marry her and has been holding me hostage for the last 31 years!:roll:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Something I just noticed on this Charger that I'm building. The instruction sheet (I know, who uses the instructions) doesn't show when or where to put the power steering rack on. I just went and check the sheet that came with the blue Super Bee SRT8 that I built and it shows where and when to add it. I also checked one of the cop car Chargers that Lindberg recently released and it does not show it either!

Now, this is no big deal to a guy like me who has some mechanical ability and has been building model cars for 45 years or so but for a new guy just starting up, or a guy getting back in it after a twenty year hiatus, he might wonder to himself why the front wheels don't have tierods on them, especially with the level of detail on this kit. There are over 150 parts on this car. Just wanted to pass that along.

This is the Testor's kit with the orange Charger on the box. I also have a Testors kit with a yellow Charger Daytona R/T on the box and it is the same way.


----------



## harristotle

71 Charger 500 said:


> Thanks Scott, appreciate the compliments. I've always liked orange. I have a '71 Dodge Charger that is HEMI orange.
> 
> Mo


You have to share pics!


----------



## s.moe

MO.......Sound's like you got a GOOD woman there guy and I bet she didn't have to twist your arm too hard to marry her,,Now did she?? And as for this 31 years of being a hostage.......Well,,,Me and mine aren't into S&M,,But we've been hitched for 21 years now.......And what's the deal with these instruction sheet's now??..It's all symbol's and X's and arrow's on them....Hardly any writen instruction's on them anymore,,Do you guy's think,, That the people who're printing them,,Don't know how to write English??? Heck...No wonder kid's now a day's can't follow instructions.......LOL.................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I bet the guys that make the models and instruction sheets CAN'T read English, the dang things are made in china !


----------



## 71 Charger 500

1971 Dodge Charger 500. It has a '72 400 that has been bored .030 with a Mopar Performance Purple Shaft Cam in it. 

This is what it looked like the day I brought it home. 



It doesn't have a vinyl top now. I stirpped that off and found a BUNCH of rust around the windshield, back glass and drip rails so I had to search and find another top section that was good. Finally found one of them a month or so ago.

Here is the interior.



Here is the body now after I buffed the paint this past summer. Actually, I only did one door and one front fender. My 29 year old son and my 13 year old daughter did the rest of it. They are always arguing over who gets the car. I'm always saying to them, "HEY, I ain't dead YET"!



Another view:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> MO.......Sound's like you got a GOOD woman there guy and I bet she didn't have to twist your arm too hard to marry her,,Now did she?? And as for this 31 years of being a hostage.......Well,,,Me and mine aren't into S&M


:devil:

She is the best, man! Takes real good care of me when my back gets me down and I am stuck in bed for weeks at a time and never complains. I got lucky the first time around.


----------



## s.moe

MO........AMEN to that brother,,Me TOO......Wouldn't even think of trading her in,,Or for that '71 (Coke Bottle) Charger You got there.......Does look like a nice ride you got there, though........My first car that I got was a '74 Charger......Sure wish I'd a kept it, now.....I often wonder what ever happened to it.....Was still in great shape, no rust, Perfect body, except for one dime sized door ding in the passenger door........But was young and dumb and let it go.................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

We all did that. I had a '67 GTX 440 console auto back when Cyndy and I first got married. I traded it off. Every time we see a '67 GTX, Sattellite or Belvedere, she will say, "we used to have a car like that". I just chuckle. :lol:


----------



## harristotle

71 Charger 500 said:


> 1971 Dodge Charger 500. It has a '72 400 that has been bored .030 with a Mopar Performance Purple Shaft Cam in it.
> 
> This is what it looked like the day I brought it home.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have a vinyl top now. I stirpped that off and found a BUNCH of rust around the windshield, back glass and drip rails so I had to search and find another top section that was good. Finally found one of them a month or so ago.
> 
> Here is the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the body now after I buffed the paint this past summer. Actually, I only did one door and one front fender. My 29 year old son and my 13 year old daughter did the rest of it. They are always arguing over who gets the car. I'm always saying to them, "HEY, I ain't dead YET"!
> 
> 
> 
> Another view:


Very cool! Thank you for posting the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

My pleasure, Harri !


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Made some more progress on the Charger today. Here are some chassis pictures. Click on the pictures to make them bigger.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here are some interior pictures. I lost one of the chrome door handles. I was scrapping the chrome off of the mounting pin and it went flying through the air with the greatest of ease! Good luck finding that thing Mo!


----------



## s.moe

MO......Build's looking Great so far,,Love the pic's........And as for the Flying doorhandle--Try your hand at scratch building and make you one......Man,,I can't even begin to tell you guy's just how many times that has happened to me...... HERE I go crawling around on the floor, Like I'm having a SEIZURE or something.....Then I've got to get out the old Dust Buster and half the time I still can't find the darn part.......You know.......Now I've got dust all over me a...n.......d...............Sorry about that.....I do tend to ramble on a little..........NICE WORK.....MO....................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

71 Charger 500 said:


> I lost one of the chrome door handles. I was scrapping the chrome off of the mounting pin and it went flying through the air with the greatest of ease! Good luck finding that thing Mo!


I FOUND IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roll:


----------



## 440 dakota

Mo your 71 looks good very solid looking and interior is really clean gotta ask magnums or ralley wheels? really like that body style had a 72 that ws dressed up like a R/T sold that when I had a chance to buy my 68 RR back well the guy screwed me on the RR so I was out both 

also nice pics of the Charger kit whille thats something I normally don't go for your looks great and I may pick one up


----------



## scottnkat

71 Charger 500 said:


> I FOUND IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roll:


NICE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks Dakota,

The Charger has Rallye's on it now. I'm going to put a black vinyl top back on the car instead of the white that was on it. I'm also going to put a black cowl stripe on it. I am thinking about having the bulge hood decal made that has a 500 in it where the R/T or Super Bee would have been. I have an 8 3/4 rear for it and I need to get the springs re-arched. Other than that, I'm basically good to go.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

*ALL CHARGER* thread :thumbsup: 'Your' 71 is _sweeeeeet_ Mo! No wonder your kids argue over who's gonna drive it-- You & Cyndy didn't raise no dummies-- they know what being cool is all about :thumbsup:

Your little Charger is looking better all the time-- nice looking kit.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*OH GOD MO*,...._That 1971 Dodge Charger 500_,...... 

"SOOOO DARN SWEEETTT" Hey, I will tell you what I will do here buddy....lol...lol....lol..

I will trade you my SISTER for it dude,...lol...lol.. She a Blond and works out in yoga class FULL TIME, She is good shape to...lol.....She yours for that Charger my friend*,.."HANDS DOWN",.......*Might have to keep her in a deferent place then you home,..lol...lol..But *,.."HECK"...*I DONT CARE what you do with her man, IF I HAVE THE CHARGER IN MY HANDS,...lol...lol.




*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Ian Anderson said:


> *OH GOD MO*,...._That 1971 Dodge Charger 500_,......
> 
> "SOOOO DARN SWEEETTT" Hey, I will tell you what I will do here buddy....lol...lol....lol..
> 
> I will trade you my SISTER for it dude,...lol...lol.. She a Blond and works out in yoga class FULL TIME, She is good shape to...lol.....She yours for that Charger my friend*,.."HANDS DOWN",.......*Might have to keep her in a deferent place then you home,..lol...lol..But *,.."HECK"...*I DONT CARE what you do with her man, IF I HAVE THE CHARGER IN MY HANDS,...lol...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ian*


If you catch me in a kinda weak moment Ian, I might offer my '06 Grand Caravan for your sis......... LOL! _Stowaway seats_ Buddy-- lots of room for dead elk!


----------



## Ian Anderson

*...lol...*Now if it was a *68 Charger R/T*, I would have traded "_BOTH OF MY SISTER",.._lol...lol..."In A Hart Beet"..man I love Chargers,....







*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian, my wife said.....NO TRADE !!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Ian Anderson

.......* [email protected] *......Kind of thought that might me the case Mo,....lol......lol........."You Cant blame a guy for trying",...





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> *ALL CHARGER* thread :thumbsup: 'Your' 71 is _sweeeeeet_ Mo! No wonder your kids argue over who's gonna drive it-- You & Cyndy didn't raise no dummies-- they know what being cool is all about :thumbsup:
> 
> Your little Charger is looking better all the time-- nice looking kit.


If only that's what they were arguing over! They are arguing over who gets the car, over whose car it is! Last I looked in the mirror, I'm still walkin' around here! Dadgum kids. Besides, their mother gets the car! BWWAAAHAAAA !


----------



## Schwinnster

Yeah Mo, but *you* probably give it more TLC than the 3 of them combined 

When I was pumping gas at Marshall's Amoco back in '69-'73, I got to wash and wax my boss's '68 Charger. Dark black cherry color and I'd get it shining! Well, Bossman Ed sold it to some hot divorcee. She came back a couple months later to get an oil change. I brought it in on the 2 station lift, with the slide out arms for the front end-- _horrible_ on Mopars with the torsion bars, they'd slip around and slide into place while it was going up. Well........ she not only got her an oil, grease, and filter---- she _also_ got a tie rod end replaced and front end alignment-- *free!* As much as Ed didn't like _that_, I could tell he had the hots for _her_....... LOL!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I think someone besides Ed had the hots for this divorcee ! :lol:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Any of you guys ever seen these in your tool shopping forays? I found them at an estate sale earlier this year. If you have seen them or have some of them, where did you see/find them? I want some Mo of them!

Thanks, Mo


----------



## CJTORINO

your '71 Charger lools like a very nice car.
the big block with a slap-stik is an enjoyable combination.
thanks for posting pic's of your car. 
I'm a mopar fan. and have owned a few in my life.


----------



## Pete McKay

Harbor Freight, online, 47 cents each...

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-inch-spring-clamp-67091.html


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here are some more interior pictures of the Charger. The first picture shows the location of the seat belt clip. The other two are obviously of the interior. The third is a close up of the two toned dash which I especially like. The glue melted the pin on the shift handle and I didn't catch it until it was too late.


----------



## s.moe

MO.......here's my '71 Charger,, and the small 1" spring clamps that I use to hold small parts,,They come six to a pack for a buck.....I get them at my local Dollar store and they work great on small stuff...........MOE.

IAN........My wife said that I could trade my '71 Charger for your sister, If she can cook, clean, and do the house work..........lol..................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Harbor Freight, online, 47 cents each...
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/1-inch-spring-clamp-67091.html


Thank you, Pete!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Anyone interested in these wheels? I'll never use them for anything. The two on top have the remainders of front spindles from a 69 Roadrunner glued in them. I bought the runner off of the net to use for parts and it was a glue BOMB! What Mopar man in his right mind would put those wheels on a Runner? I think the wheels are Pegasus but I'm not positive of that.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I also have these two sets. Anyone interested in a trade?


----------



## Ian Anderson

s.moe said:


> MO.......here's my '71 Charger,, and the small 1" spring clamps that I use to hold small parts,,They come six to a pack for a buck.....I get them at my local Dollar store and they work great on small stuff...........MOE.
> 
> IAN........My wife said that I could trade my '71 Charger for your sister, If she can cook, clean, and do the house work..........lol..................MOE.





lol..lol....Not a bad deal really Moe,....But it look's like I may have to trade my Friends sister for that one set up there you got,....Don't know if she could cook at all, but after all the duct-tape is removed, YOU COULD ASK HER,...lol...lol...
I will have to save the Real sister for the Real car is all,..lol...Sorry about you cooking dilemma as well,..There is always the Dive In you know,....lol..But I'm sure your wife is a good cook after all, No doubt about it,..........

And 71 Mo,..That Enterer is Even nicer then the Body paint job my friend,...Killer job mo,...Wish I could use those wheels as well, I would pick them up, ..They would work on something I'm sure,....HEY if you need one of those 71 Charger kits as well dude,...LET ME KNOW I have one or two in stock I'm sure, and I would be happy to send it to you on some kind of trade if need be my friend,..Let me know....And I have quite a few Mopars floating around this place as well on the shelf,..WHAT ELSE you looking for ?..Who knows I may have one...




*Ian "The Used Sister Trader" Anderson*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> MO.......here's my '71 Charger,, and the small 1" spring clamps that I use to hold small parts,,They come six to a pack for a buck.....I get them at my local Dollar store and they work great on small stuff...........MOE.


Sweet looking Charger, Moe. That stripe on the side is what I am going to put on my car after it gets repainted, that is called a cowl stripe in Mopar terminology. Also, the bulge hood on it has the R/T panel on it. I want to have one made that has a 500 on it with the 500 staggered from top to bottom, left to right. Like this: 

Thanks for the spring clamp picture, I will look for them at our local Dollar Store.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is the completed engine and the front bumper, grill and fascia.


----------



## harristotle

71 Charger 500 said:


> Here is the completed engine and the front bumper, grill and fascia.


Looking good! I don't understand why car makers today think putting a giant plastic thing over the engine is good... when I open my hood I want to see my engine! :lol: just ranting about the engine cover that's covering up all your beautiful engine work.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I wonder about that myself Harri. Don't make no sense to me. Well, it does, it's one more two dollar part that they can charge us a hundred dollars for.

Mo


----------



## harristotle

71 Charger 500 said:


> I wonder about that myself Harri. Don't make no sense to me. Well, it does, it's one more two dollar part that they can charge us a hundred dollars for.
> 
> Mo


HAHA isn't that a fact! I'm really glad my Stangs don't have that nonsense on them. I keep trying to get my Dad to take the stupid thing off his F-150.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Gettin' closer.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Looking good there Mo, And Try and get this build under some REAL LIGHTS on the final picture section as well if possible, That way all the GREAT DETAIL will show is all, Because I know there is Much more then these pictures show here in this build,.....If you can that is...But looks GREAT like it is as well...





_*Ian*_


----------



## DOM-19

Moe looks real nice job ,it,s not as easy as it looks ==dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Hard to take pics when its overcast.


----------



## Schwinnster

Paint looks good Mo, nice clean edges-- what do you use to mask it off with? I'm planning on painting up a '55 Nomad like the white Camaro with orange stripes, and aint sure what to use. That old Suburban of yours makes for good background for your pics


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, I just use Scotch 3M blue painters tape. I've been using that old Suburban's hood for taking pictures for several years now. Up nice and high which means with my bad back I don't have to bend over or lay on the ground. Should have this one finished tomorrow.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Calling this one finished. Hope ya'll enjoyed following along.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Mo gets lucky and gets a cool barn find! (Click the pics to make them larger.)

 

Found this box in the glove box of the Jeep and look what was inside of it !

 

John, those two white items on the bottom of the picture are hood scoops, how about one of those for the Shoebox?

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Old build of the day.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*WISH I DID THAT WELL TODAY*,....I would say you did Very Well Indeed there Mo,...Killer finds INDEED,..That Old pickup is VERY RARE,..as is the Jeep Pickup,....NICE FINDS FOR SURE, those should clean up VERY WELL,..love the Old Pan Head there too,...Looks good, JUST LIKE IT IS REALLY,....All and All NICE SCORES,...now if all you gave them was a $20 for the lot THATS THE BEE'S BACK SIDE for sure,...lol...lol....Heck even $50 bucks a PEACE on the two trucks would be a steal,..And all of them are *BARN FRESH,...."*Nice"




*
Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The bike is one of the Revell Choppers. I built it last summer while I was at the lake. I love those kits. I have three more built, I will share each of them at a later date.

That old Jeep truck is cool ain't it?

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

I think I have one of those, Revell Choppers as well my self, Some place in my stash Mo, _NOT SURE WHICH ONE_, but I don't think I will ever build it my self,...
So there Maybe a trade down the line at some point my friend, If you wont it that is,.....lol...

And yes the Truck is _WAY COOL MAN_, it kind of looks like the *Revell Pink Poison* kit to me from the, *Black Top WARRIORS* series, _BUT I'M NOT SURE _on that one really, but it also looks like its all there as well from here, If it is the pink Poison kit,....Its rare indeed,..and _NOT CHEEP AS WELL_, I have one on the way my self from a new collection of kits I picked up now, But its missing a few peace's, All the body parts and the body it's self IS ALL THERE, I will find the parts I need for it and Slap it together One of these days,..its a cool Truck for sure,....One of the good ones FOR SURE...Great find,..Like I said.





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I've never seen that Pink Poison truck before. Must have been out when I was a kid and unable to afford models. Could have been when I took about a ten year hiatus from building when I was starting my family too. Thanks for sharing that one, Ian.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is another Edmunds Super that I built. Again, I removed the small block shivvy engine from the in and out box and put a Buhog from an AMT '66 Rivvy in its place. I made the exhaust pipes from brass tubing. The numbers are from an old Sammy Swindell kit and the Long Branch Saloon decals were custom made for me. 

The kit comes with a tonneau cover molded in on the nose of the car. I always take my dremel and grind that off. Other than the engine bash, those were the only changes to the otherwise box stock build. Hope ya'll like it.

The sponsor will tell you the kind of shows I watch on TV. The driver? Kitt Dillon of course.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

nice job, Mo - I love the colors. That's great and thanks for sharing


----------



## Schwinnster

Man, I gotta stop in your garage here more often Mo-- you're really filling it up! 

Love that old Lindy 32 pu box-- don't think they changed the plastic they're putting inside the new box now tho... but that old box art is just tooo cool  That's a keeper for sure! I got an old box in a trade a few years ago.....


























Check out that price! It's got a permanent place of honor above my workbench 

Where did the skirts, pipes, and scoops come from? Same barn? Those scoops are awfully long, but I'm sure the guys could use them on the Shoebox _somewhere_ -- maybe I'll trade ya a six pack for 'em? LOL!

One more question-- love the latest Edmunds Super! The colors just rock! Probably a good 20+ years ago when I went to the local dirt track more often, they ran these kind of cars a lot-- pre World of Outlaws, wings, and such-- *What did/do they run on?* I'm thinking it _wasn't_ gasoline, because my eyes would burn, tear up from whatever it was they were using. Didn't stop me, or anyone else from going tho....... 

I can almost hear that red & gold Saloon runner _brap-brappin'_ with those stubby pipes


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Man, I gotta stop in your garage here more often Mo-- you're really filling it up!
> 
> Love that old Lindy 32 pu box-- don't think they changed the plastic they're putting inside the new box now tho... but that old box art is just tooo cool  That's a keeper for sure! I got an old box in a trade a few years ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out that price! It's got a permanent place of honor above my workbench
> 
> Where did the skirts, pipes, and scoops come from? Same barn? Those scoops are awfully long, but I'm sure the guys could use them on the Shoebox _somewhere_ -- maybe I'll trade ya a six pack for 'em? LOL!
> 
> One more question-- love the latest Edmunds Super! The colors just rock! Probably a good 20+ years ago when I went to the local dirt track more often, they ran these kind of cars a lot-- pre World of Outlaws, wings, and such-- *What did/do they run on?* I'm thinking it _wasn't_ gasoline, because my eyes would burn, tear up from whatever it was they were using. Didn't stop me, or anyone else from going tho.......
> 
> I can almost hear that red & gold Saloon runner _brap-brappin'_ with those stubby pipes


That's a cool box and at a buck five, dang!

The only skirts I'm sure of are the green ones, they come out of an AMT '63 Ford Galaxie 3n1 kit. 

I didn't know if you were going to use a conventional hood scoop or not and if you were, this one is at least a low profile one. I'll check it on my '49 and see how it fits.

I know around here they were experimenting with alcohol in the sprinters back then and having been to the indoor midget races at the Fort Wayne Colesium, that stuff will burn your eyes and make your throat dry, it's nasty indoors.

I loved the sprint cars with the short zoomies on them, when they let off to set up for the turns you could see flames shoot out of the pipes, I really dug that!

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

*1962 AMT "34 FORD PICKUP TRUCK 3 IN 1 *,...Poor condition there in your shots, but is still worth $50 dollars JUST LIKE THAT, just the box....


This is a good auction here, But if is was my guess, I would say we are still, NO WHERE NEAR THE Money on this one, Its still up for bid anyway, Bet it goes Well over $100, but there are some great pictures of the contents of the box here if you wont to see them complete that is..

But, I would put the Total Worth of this kit at $150.00 Dollars my self,..For the hole kits that is,..in Fare Condition. as well.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-FIRST-...1-CUSTOMIZING-KIT-TROPHY-SERIES-/190583262027

But Here is a _GOOD ALTERNATIVE_ if you just want the kit,..... *Lindberg 1934 Ford Pickup 3 in 1 Model Kit*

http://www.modelcars.com/lindberg-1934-ford-pickup-3-in-1.html











*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Ian Anderson said:


> *1962 AMT "34 FORD PICKUP TRUCK 3 IN 1 *,...Poor condition there in your shots, but is still worth $50 dollars JUST LIKE THAT, just the box....
> 
> *Ian*


Uh..... maybe $50 _and_ your sister, some elk steaks, _and_ some of that other stuff you were talking about? *LOL!* I'll have to check out those auctions. This 3 in 1 of mine aint going nowhere-- one of those _'priceless'_ things  Reminds me of when I was a kid.... 

I always thought those Sprints ran on alcohol Mo. Can't imagine it indoors- Whoa! The sound would be too cool tho  Yeah, nothing like seeing the flames on a dark dirt track.:thumbsup: 

First time we went to the local track, we're looking for a place to sit, as the bleachers were pretty packed. We saw the one end of the bleachers was empty, so that's where we went and sat down-- until a car came around and sprayed us with big clumps of clay!!! *LOL!* *Turn 4!* Boy, were we dumb-- _and embarrassed!_ * LOL!*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> First time we went to the local track, we're looking for a place to sit, as the bleachers were pretty packed. We saw the one end of the bleachers was empty, so that's where we went and sat down-- until a car came around and sprayed us with big clumps of clay!!! *LOL!* *Turn 4!* Boy, were we dumb-- _and embarrassed!_ * LOL!*


It ain't really racin' if you don't have dirt clods in your hair, drink, sammich!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Old build of the day, another Edmunds Super. I love the look of red wheels and wide whites!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

A few more of the yellow Edmunds.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]*,...You know, I'm pretty sure my sister would "KIND MY BACK SIDE" if she new I was Pimping here like this,...lol....lol.....


AND nice builds Mo, I have seen those two before my self, But man there killer, YOU DO AWESOME WORK MAN,.....NO DOUBT..






*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks Ian.


----------



## 440 dakota

your getting as fast as Pete can't keep up with all your post,the Jeep is awesome my father in law had a J-10 for a whille till we broke the transfer case doing something we wern't supossed to lol the Edmunds look great and I've never built one but you have my interest peaked so are they a fairly recent release or older ?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

440 dakota said:


> your getting as fast as Pete can't keep up with all your post,the Jeep is awesome my father in law had a J-10 for a whille till we broke the transfer case doing something we wern't supossed to lol the Edmunds look great and I've never built one but you have my interest peaked so are they a fairly recent release or older ?


Oh man, those Edmunds were last released, if I remember right, back in the late 90's. Had a trailer in with them. Before that they were released with an old Rodger Ward Indy Racer as a dual kit.

This is the first issue that I remember, from back in about '71. 
http://sprintacular.blogspot.com/2010/08/don-edmunds-super-modified.html

I guess it actually dates back to at least '67! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOBBY-KITS-...720?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2315205890


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Back in '09, I was in a CBP, a 24 hour build. Well, the new Challenger models had just come out and I was excited! So excited in fact, that I didn't even read the box to know that they were basically a quick build kind of kit. Since they were, I decided to build two of them in 24 hours. I actually finished them both with just a few minutes to spare. Here they are. 

     

I just noticed that I didn't wash the lower grill openings on either model! Ya big dummy!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is what I'm working on in the shop today. A USAC style Plymouth Duster. Kitbashing the AMT '71 Duster with the AMT Dodge Dart Late Model Sportsman. Drilling out the side marker lights, filling in the holes for the trunk mounted wing and showing how I cut up an AMT Thunderbird NA$CAR kits roll cage to use it in the Duster body.


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, remember the Chrylser kit cars?










I had THREE of the original releases in my collection a few years ago. Here's a good artical about the kits and the old SCR Magazine write up on the real deal.

http://www.mopardealer.com/chrysler.htm


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yes Pete, that is the kit I am using for the chassis' for these three team cars I am building. I like the chassis but the cage and the engine are pretty bad. I am buiding the number 87 pictured above, a number 8 and a number 7. Have the bodies painted and decaled, just need to build all three chassis'.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

...it's another one on my short list that I wish AMT would let Model King do.


----------



## 440 dakota

Mo thanks I found a couple on Ebay with the trailer thinking I'm going to pick one up just for something different

Pete AMT reissued them since that 2000 release its red and white on the box and kinda easy to find


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yes, the red and white one is the most recent re-issue. I am using two of those and one of the blue Millenium kits for my three car USAC team. Other than the engine and the roll cages, I love these kits. I usually just put a HEMI, 440 or 340 in whatever I use the chassis for.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dakota, you won't be disappointed in the Super kits with the trailer. Both are nice yet simple kits. I really do love the Edmunds Supers.

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota

thanks Mo I'm going to pick one up don't have anything like it in the collection 

did you see this? supossed to be complete and looks like a very nice display box if not providing you can pick it up right 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-19...799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0f51dcaf


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I've been painting the parts of my USAC Duster most of the day. Made progress but nothing worth taking a picture of yet. I did get a package in the mail today from John, (Schwinnster) with the remainder of his Duster that he is using for his Stump Puller. The engine, front frame clip and suspension as well as the rear axle and springs, all of which I can use on this Duster to make it a lot better than the Late Model Sportsman Dart front clip. Thanks for the help John, you ever need anything or are looking for something, just give a holler!

MoThankful


----------



## s.moe

MO.... Hey, Man......Thanks for the kind words and having us in your families prayers......Like I said in my post,, I've Got 6 day's worth of catching up to do,,,,,So here goes.....I think your Orange and Black Charger turned out Great.......Love the 3 Edmunds Super's,, Especially the Long Branch Saloon one......The old barn find's were also cool,:woohoo:, I've got one, Too, That I hope someone on here can tell me when it was produced/and manufacturer,,,Later on that one though,,, The two Challenger build's (Green & Blue) that you did in 24 hour's,, look great also,,,, BUT I'm really looking forward to more pic's of the 3 Team car's of the Plymouth Duster's that your working on now..................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks Moe. I've built several of these Dart Kit Kars or Late Model Sportsmans as they have them labeled now. For some reason, and I have no clue why, this one is just giving me fits!


----------



## s.moe

MO......I know what you mean on that one........Sometimes I just have to set it aside for a little while,,,,TO keep from smashing it into little bit's,, with a ballpein? hammer,, Don't want any sharp edges flying around....:lol:..........MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yeah, this one's about to crash into the wall and hasn't even reached the dang racing surface yet!!!!!!!!!:freak:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is a '32 Ford Three Window by Revell that I recently finished.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

A few more pics showing the finished three window coupe.


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> A few more pics showing the finished three window coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> _Love_ the stance on this shot Mo. She's a sweety tho, even _with_ her fenders on


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks John. I thought about no fenders for this one but I have another and it will probably be built fenderless, flat black paint, red wheels and wide whites.

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

You guys both having the SAME ICON HERE is sending my poor little 70's threshed Brain in a tale spin,...lol...lol...... I have to look harder each time to make sure Who's posting here...lol....lol..lol...Plus I need Glasses as well,...

But great build Mo,.but they always are great builds as well,....And No worries on the Nick Name Icons Guys,..I will just have to Watch closer is all.........




*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I looked for a Rebel flag, Ian, but they don't have one of them.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

*Hudson Hornet*

Working on this Hudson Hornet as well as my USAC team cars. Need to let this set for a week or so and then I can start on the bare metal foiling.


----------



## Schwinnster

> You guys both having the SAME ICON HERE is sending my poor little 70's threshed Brain in a tale spin,...lol...lol...... I have to look harder each time to make sure Who's posting here...lol....


*LOL!* *We finally got to him Mo!* LOL! Kidding Ian... I was having a bit of a time as well..... LOL! Looks like Mo 'chickened' out.......LOL! I'd _love_ to have a custom avatar pic, but didn't see that option... 

That Moby Hornet is gonna look great with a few ounces of BMF on it Mo :thumbsup: I can already see your next '32 with the reds & widey whites


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol..........GREAT ...I'm heading out RIGHT NOW, but I will help Both of your ion dilemma's Tomorrow if you like, ITS NO PROBLEM,....You can have your Rebel Flag Mo,..I will SEE TO THAT, I made MINE CUSTOM, and so can you,..I wont take No for an answer for the help as well, We will walk right through it,....WE WELL GET HER DOME MO.....

As well as,..I have to up pack through,..6 Crates of 1/64th scale, Antique Hot Wheels and Matchbox STILL SEALED in the re packages some 800 of them I gust picked up,....lol...lol...Got them all for $300 dollars,....UN FREEKIN REAL SCORE,..I will post pictures on my link Tomorrow of them, I have a Gig tonight, So I'm out tell then,..But your NOT GOING TO BELIEVE THIS COLLECTION.....Holly Dog Poop...There a GOLD MIND, best score of the year,..on a Walk in Deal as well,..Not advertised...





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

This Hornet may not see the light of day. The brake backing plates are designed to be glued right to the end of the rear axle and the same way with the front spindles. They have a tab on them, the spindle and axle do, that is supposed to fit into the backing plates. The tabs are way smaller than the slot for them to fit into and the pin that goes through the spindle into the wheel is too short and too small in diameter leaving the car with a LOT of camber! 

The mounting pins on back of the rear leaf springs are very, very small and spindly and will break easily if you are not careful when inserting them into the floor. The rear tires are held on with a metal axle that goes through the rear end assembly and it appears, so far in my test fittings, that the metal axle is way too short. 

I expected alot better than this with all of the positive hype I was hearing about this model.

I will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> *LOL!* *We finally got to him Mo!* LOL! Kidding Ian... I was having a bit of a time as well..... LOL! Looks like Mo 'chickened' out.......LOL! I'd _love_ to have a custom avatar pic, but didn't see that option...
> 
> That Moby Hornet is gonna look great with a few ounces of BMF on it Mo :thumbsup: I can already see your next '32 with the reds & widey whites


I thought it sorta looked like a roadrunner so that's why I chose it, John, lol. If Ian can get me a Rebel flag then the roadrunner/superchicken will be gone too!


----------



## Pete McKay

Another Redheaded Step Child in the making..


----------



## s.moe

MO.......I SAYe,, I SAYe,, SON,,,,,What YA Doin',, There Boy??....:lol:........Your avatar, Remind's me of a young...Foghorn Leghorn..........Sure hope Ian helps Ya get that new one you want.......Star's and Bar's, Battle Flag,,,,OR Regular C.S.A., Red-White-Blue??????

MO... There's a lot of Folk's who take it as an offense,, To show the Battle Flag at all,,,,I look at it with the upmost Reverence,,, Simply because this is the flag that was present on the field,, When so many young men gave their live's.......I lost Kinfolk's on Both side's,,,So it doesn't bother me..............MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The Stars and Bars flag. Yeah, I know some folks take it as an offense but when they mention that to me, I have something that I always ask them. I won't go into it here but, being a Southern boy, that's my flag.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Couple of engine shots.


----------



## Pete McKay

I don't have as much of a problem with a Southern Battle Flag, there were a number of them during the Confederacy, the "stars and bars" has to some people the same stigma that the Nazi Party flag has to me being a Jew. Growing up in south Texas and having most of my relatives in the Carolina's I know the emotional attachment to that time in history and what it means to true Southerners. While it might be suitable to fly at a NASCAR race I don't think it's appropriate here in what is a diverse public and worldwide forum. That's another reason I decided to remove my flag of Israel, it's not appropriate for me, an American since birth, to use that flag as my statement for being a Jew. OK, political BS aside...

The build looks great so far, there's something about engines from that time with all their parts out where you can work on them. Not like it is now, I don't think I could find the water pump on my Kia much less replace it. Computers? We didn't need no stinkin' computers! Cubic Horsepower, that was the method for the madness.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Ok,.....MO,....Here is what your going to do My friend,....FIRST OF ALL, You need a picture of the Flag you wish to have as your Avatar here dude,...By doing a Goggle Image such, .So lets go to the Goggle home page NOW,....
Go to the top left and click on, Image search,......

Type in the search block (_Rebel Flags_) ... Here is a Link if you wont to just CLICK ON IT. 

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...64317l0l70945l11l10l0l0l0l0l1404l2674l7-2l2l0

Now, Once you have Picked the Image you wont use here Make sure it is a Nice Larger one, Then Click on it from there,..Then (_RIGHT CLICK ON IT_) and* "Save As*".........When it asked you to,... save as...then.. "NAME IT, and save it to a directory On you hard drive some place,...... Where you keep Images that you wont be deleting,........ *"DONT USE YOUR DESTOP", *.........but save it to the location you picked in you documents someplace ..Or go to your documents, Make a directory of your own and Call it something Easy and fast,.... Put the flag Image into there,...Then......



Came back here,,.....Go to Your Settings, .....Then you will see, .....Control Panel....Then Your Profile...ALL of those are on the LEFT SIDE OF THE PAGE,...and You only have to Click On ONE under ....(*Settings & Options)..*and then from there,.....(*Edit Avatar)...*When that window comes up,..Go to the Bottom and you will see a Blank window with only (*BROWSE*).....And Click on that,........When that window comes up,.......Go to where the New Avatar you saved of the FLAG is,... and......(_Click on it_),..The name will show in the box now if you did it right,..and SAVE from there Or Upload, And It should Upload here,........

It should up load to your New Avatar from there Mo,...Remember to Make sure at the top of the Edit Avatar window, that the (_Do Not Use an Avatar_) box, *IS NOT CHECKED*,...and it should work for you,...I mean you might have to try this One or two more times TO GET IT RIGHT,..But don't mess around dude,..*YOU CAN DO THIS,...*Its nothing,....Go to it my friend,...and remember, If you have questions,..Type it in my Thread I will answer it for you,..NO PROBLEM...




*
Ian (Avatar 101) Anderson*


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> This Hornet may not see the light of day. The brake backing plates are designed to be glued right to the end of the rear axle and the same way with the front spindles. They have a tab on them, the spindle and axle do, that is supposed to fit into the backing plates. The tabs are way smaller than the slot for them to fit into and the pin that goes through the spindle into the wheel is too short and too small in diameter leaving the car with a LOT of camber!
> 
> The mounting pins on back of the rear leaf springs are very, very small and spindly and will break easily if you are not careful when inserting them into the floor. The rear tires are held on with a metal axle that goes through the rear end assembly and it appears, so far in my test fittings, that the metal axle is way too short.
> 
> I expected alot better than this with all of the positive hype I was hearing about this model.
> 
> I will keep ya'll posted.


Wow Mo, I too, thought things were a lot better than that with those Moby Hornets. I seem to remember another fellow who's building one noticed that the rear skirt location isn't right. He said he contacted Mobeius and they said they were going to look into that, possibly fix it for future releases? 

Surely, if other people who are building the Hornet have the same problems, Mobeius should hear about it. I think most of us expect to do _some_ cleaning up of parts to get them to fit together correctly, but when they're not even designed right in the first place....... 

Really surprising, considering how great everything else looked and sounded


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> I seem to remember another fellow who's building one noticed that the rear skirt location isn't right. (


No, the skirts are not in the right place. The rear tire actually sits farther back than the skirt goes. That isn't even close to being right. I noticed that last night as well when I did a test fit of the rear axle and the frame under the body. I think the rear track is also too narrow because of the metal axle.

Here is a picture of the rear axle and the skirt location.........WAY wrong.


----------



## 440 dakota

thanks for the heads up thats one kit I'll pass on


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm not trying to talk you guys out of buying the Hudson kit because it is a nice kit overall but it does have problems that I just wanted you to be aware of. I have personally waited for this kit for years. I hope they correct the problems, the would be an easy fix for Moebius. I have four of the NA$CAR versions ordered and I will still get all of them. I'm also looking forward to that Chrysler 300 kit they are making.

I think I have the problems solved after using my noggin a bit. I will probably just replace the metal axle with a brass rod or plastic rod. Don't give up on the kit just because it's a bit of a challenge. This is what makes you a better builder. I just run out of what little patience I have pretty easily at times, lol.

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota

Mo I agree the problems are fixable I was on the fence about buying it cause it doesn't have much appeal to me so your build helped finish my decision is all,I am looking forward to the Chrysler and hope its spot on lol 

do you thing the skirts are scribbed to far forward or is axle placement to far rearward ?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

440 dakota said:


> Mo I agree the problems are fixable I was on the fence about buying it cause it doesn't have much appeal to me so your build helped finish my decision is all,I am looking forward to the Chrysler and hope its spot on lol
> 
> do you thing the skirts are scribbed to far forward or is axle placement to far rearward ?


I think the skirts are just scribed too far forward, which again, is an easy fix. Fill the existing lines with putty, sand, resribe the new lines closer to the wheel and maybe even move the back skirt line back a bit. I'd have to study some pics online and on Youtube and see what I'd come up with.

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

SOOOOOO, Mister Mo,....Hows that Avatar work coming my friend,...HUMMMM ????????





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Haven't done anything with it yet, Ian. Been working with my music and working on my Hudson. Here is a little progress picture.


----------



## Ian Anderson

No worries,......And YOUR MUSIC ???? you have said Nothing of that to me my friend,..You must tell,...As well As THAT Hudson is looking sweet mister,..Nice base color there dude,...




*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I played drums in high school. Learning to play guitar right now. I'm a Country music fan. I collect old LP's and then put them over onto CD's.


----------



## Ian Anderson

_WE MUST TALK ON THIS MORE_ some place my friend,...I to am doing some converting, And have a HUGE country *"LP"* collection as well as a County *"CD"* collection, Beside All the other Recordings...I MEAN HUGE....More then A person could count,...lol...So if your looking for it, I no doubt have a copy,....And we need to talk about Encoding and decoding here as well as Wave editing software,..I have some new EQ I'm about to try out as well, A USB turn table and a LP to Cd by PC,..And a recoding machine as well that does LP to CD by it's self...CDR CDRW/DVD DVDRW, Double Layer as well as Any conversations needed,......You need to Convert of Crack it,...I have the software for it..
And _CAN MOST ALL DO IT NOW_....


Just FYI is all Mo,....lol...lol..if you need help that is,..I'm not bragging or anything here as well,..If that's what you may be thinking from all that WIND I just said,...,..lol...lol..Its just One of my things as well is all, And has been for MANY YEARS..I love that stuff,....ANY MUSIC really....Recording of Even Playing Been a Drummer my self now for 35 Years, as well as other things..



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Cool, we got a drummer Ian. I play Bass, have a left handed Hofner 500/1 I take down off the wall every once in a while. I have a Fender that is my "everyday" bass, except I don't play everyday.


----------



## s.moe

Heck....Wish I had some musical talent.......The only music I can play is the Radio......:lol:.........Step-Dad did try to teach me to play the Guitar, But he wasn't a very paitent man and I lost intrest in it fast......My finger's weren't as calloused,back then,like they are now......String's use to cut my finger's all the time...They stayed sore for weeks........MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Killer Pete, Your a man of many talents I say my friend,...BUT I KNEW THAT already,..lol...lol..Talent is Talent I say, you know it when you see it as well....And cool Base as well there by the way, Just like the Beatles used as well it looks like,.....Or close to it,..NICE PEACE.....I have one I might sell as well son enough someday, I WILL POST IT on my thread tomorrow for you to see,..BUT its a Un known Maker called Anthem for Northern California,..But its a Nice electric 4 string for sure...Sweet looking as well...





*
Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

Ah, I love music. I have done some converting of old LPs onto CDs and MP3s myself - there were just some great albums that were never released on the digital formats. 

Regarding instruments, I used to play guitar myself (was in a couple of bands before). When the movers moved us out here to Utah, they couldn't believe the number of guitars and other instruments they had to pack up. Luckily, almost all of them had their road cases, so it wasn't bad. I've been trying to play again since my accident and I can plink out a few tunes now, but I am nowhere near what I was before the accident. It's kinda sad, really. Oh, well.


----------



## Pete McKay

Moe, flat wound strings won't cut your fingers, with an electric guitar you don't have to pluck the strings very hard, just enough to start a vibration. 

Ian my 500/1 isn't red like Paul McCartney's is, it's blonde (not black around the edges) with a hard maple fretless fretboard, I think I told you it's only 1 of 300 built that way in 1978, and the only left hander. Mine has the pickups spaced apart like the 1964 versions did, it gives it a different sound. Looks like this one.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I hate cats ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Schwinnster

*Oooo........ what a mess!* Heck of a way to start the day Mo. Hope they didn't do any damage. I have two, and I_ try_ to always remember to keep 'the door' (to the bench) closed, when I'm not in there. Only had one mock up knocked apart once by 'Scrawney Baby' (yeah, that's his name.. LOL) and _once_ is enough!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

'57 Shivvy that I built. I found a picture of this car on the internet and just thought it was cool looking so I built this model from the picture.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thankfully, no damage done to any models. And to think, I'M the one who feeds and waters this stinking cat and changes this stupid cat's litter box. I hate cats.

Our cats name is Bandit or several other things that I would get in trouble for posting here, lol. My model building area is the corner of the family room. Stinking cat has access to it. I hate cats. They are okay out in the barn if I still lived in the country but here in town, in my house...............I hate cats. We also have five, yes five, Chihuahua's, Sweetie, the Momma, Little Pedro, the Daddy and their three little children, Taz, Dober and Johnny Ringo. Did I mention that I hate cats !?


----------



## 440 dakota

s.moe said:


> Heck....Wish I had some musical talent.......The only music I can play is the Radio......:lol:......MOE.


Lol Moe thanks now I'm cleaning cereal off my keyboard,I know what you mean I make sounds on my guitar but don't spend nearly enough time with to get good 

Moe I feel your pain my wife has 2 cats and lets just say I'm not real fond of them lucky I can close the door to the hobby room,know anybody that wants acouple cats ?lol 
also in the 5 dog club 3 beagles(Bella,Bailey,Brutus)10 month old lab(Daisy)who is a handfull by herself right now,and a bloodhound(Homer)who is my son's who moved back in after his breakup with his girlfriend

57 looks geat love the trim hole detail


----------



## scottnkat

I used to love cats when I was younger. Then my son brought home two cats - Nighmare and Binx. These stupid cats caught the house on fire!! Now I hate cats, too. 

Long story short, my wife had been making cards and had her heat empbossing gun sitting on her craft table. The cats came along and turned the thing on. It blew out hot air, which caught some papers on fire. The fire spread across the table, caught an armoire on fire, then started spreading up the wall to the ceiling. The alarm went off and woke us up, so we came downstairs and saw the wall covered in flames. I grabbed the fire extinquisher and we got the fire out, but it did cause some damage. Sad thing is that the dog slept through the whole thing - Lassie, she's not!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Our dogs seem to yap away at the slightest noise.


----------



## Pete McKay

I have 3 cats, only need 2 at this point. They stay away from the models, they all know what happens when they get close.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Now that is FUNNY, I don't care WHO ya are !


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I used to have a T-shirt that said, "All animals have a place......right next to the taters and gravy"! Another one I used to have said, "Veg-e-tar-i-an, old Indian word meaning, bad hunter". I got more comments from those shirts.


----------



## scottnkat

ha ha ha! those are great!


----------



## Ian Anderson

Nice Build there ONCE AGAIN Mo,.....Cant beet that, with a Stick....Your one of the Best we have here,..I hope you know that my friend......


...lol..lol......."MAN",...Just way to much post there to catch up on here,..lol.. 

But _THERE ARE WAYS _to keep playing anyway like Pete just said Scott,.. So Don't Even hand me that cat poop, ...lol....And let me know if There is any software you are may still be looking for,...For that LP stuff as well as any recordings you may need,..But like you just said, Most stuff is on CD NOW,...Most stuff that is....And You don't have to be GREAT TO KEEP PLAYING you know dude, only good enough to enjoy your Own playing really is all you need,..Who care what others think,..That's what I SAY anyway,...lol...lol...

And ... *[email protected]* ,.... *"I HATE CATS TO DUDE"* ,....And THAT WAS A CLOSE ONE THERE,..lol....And I have NONE OF THEM my self here now, my dog would Eat them all day long if he could, Even IF I DID STILL HAVE ONE,..he's a Mater Cat Chaser for sure, Even uses a LIGHT around his neck to catch them at night,..This is True,....you would laugh you back side off if you seen him do it,...lol..lol......

And Nice Shirt there Pete, as well as THAT AXE has to be worth quite a bit now, "Very Cool"..with only 300 made as well.......And I will take my* "CAT"* ,...lol...And I use the word Lightly here),..lol.... *"WELL DONE" *then I would feed it to my dog,..Got to taste like crap I should think,...lol...lol...lol...lol...Well, *Maybe NOT ALL **CATS*,...lol...lol..









*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Have the dash finished up on the Hudson. Doesn't look too bad I guess.


----------



## scottnkat

wow - looks great. Are the gauges decals?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yes, the gauges, radio face, ash tray cover and glove box door are all decals. Make sure you trim them close.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

'62 Chevy Bel Air street stocker. When I was a kid, a neighbor had a stock car and had his wheels painted like these and I've just always liked that look for some reason or other. I opened the back of the grill with my dremel tool and added a wired distributor, other than that, it's a box stock build. Hope ya'll like it.

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota

dash looks great getting kinda of excited for the Chrysler now


----------



## s.moe

MO.....Bel Air street stocker looks great ,,How did you open the back of the grill ??, I know you said you used the Dremel,,Did you cut each opening or sand the whole backing??? I Have thought about doing the sanding off of the excess plastic on the back of grills before,, But I was worried it would be too thin,, and/or might generate too much heat and melt the thin bars............MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

> I Have thought about doing the sanding off of the excess plastic on the back of grills before,, But I was worried it would be too thin,, and/or might generate too much heat and melt the thin bars............MOE.


MOE, I've thought the same thoughts, haven't tried it myself yet, but saw that another guy on another forum did it-- *very carefully*-- with the Dremel. I have a '55 Nomad on deck, but don't think the grille is thick enough for this trick.

Lovin' the Chevies Mo! Beautiful work on both of them! You're gonna get me to build some racers! The body on the '57 almost looked at first like you shortened it a bit, but it must be the opened up wheel wells that make it look that way. The old stockers look like so much fun to build-- best part,_ no windows! _ *LOL!*

Here's a pic of my _'little buddy'_ Scrawney Baby. Few months ago, he got an abcess on his neck from getting in a fight. I had to keep wrapping up his back leg so he wouldn't keep scratching it back open. LOL! You should've seen him trying to walk right after I wrapped his leg-- hilarious. The look on his face says it all.... (My artist name is 'Cap'n Black' )


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The grill on the '62 has plenty of material on the bars of the grill so it isn't a problem to grind it on the back side to open it up. You still need to be careful and go slowly because it will be very fragile but if you take your time it will look great. I just grind all of the excess material from the back side until it opens up the holes in the grill. Some grills don't have as much depth as this one does so this one is pretty easy to open up. Just take your time, don't hover in one place with the grinding bit, (I use a round bit, looks like a little ball on the end of it) and the heat won't be a problem. Do NOT do this over your keyboard as plastic will go everywhere. 

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Thank's Mo and to you John,, The Dremel tool I have is veriable speed so I'll be able to start with it on low speed.....Going to give it a try when I get a chance too..And I'll let you know how it goes..........................MOE.


----------



## harristotle

Engine looks great, and I LOVE what you did with the grill. Never thought of doing that, but I may have to try that some time...


----------



## CJTORINO

thats a nice bel air stock car.
terrific build.


----------



## scottnkat

You know, I never would have thought of doing that to the grill either. Now that I have seen it done, I'm going to have to try that sometime. That's wonderful - thanks for sharing.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks for the compliments, guys, I appreciate it. 

Just run your dremel on the lowest setting taking off a little at a time. It really makes a nice difference in the car, just adds that extra little touch that a lot of guys won't bother with but it only takes maybe ten minutes all total to do. When you are finished grinding, just touch the back side up with some chrome silver paint an you're finished!

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

'66 Ford made in the style and memory of Darrell Dake. Darrell's car was actually a '62 but I didn't have one of them so I used what I had on hand. Here is a webblog about Mr. Dake. http://randylewis.org/darrelldakeinmemory.htm


----------



## CJTORINO

man.....I like that Galaxie kit.
saw a '65 Galaxie on a trailer the other day.
made me remember how much I like old Galaxies.
(I learned to drive in a '62 Galaxie).


----------



## harristotle

CJTORINO said:


> man.....I like that Galaxie kit.
> saw a '65 Galaxie on a trailer the other day.
> made me remember how much I like old Galaxies.
> (I learned to drive in a '62 Galaxie).


My Dad is a Galaxie fan, but I always liked the lil brother... boy would I love a 66-67 Fairlane GT with a 390. Fastback or vert don't care.


----------



## scottnkat

I used to have a '67 Galaxie - fun car to work on. I also had '67, '68, and '69 Fairlanes. Those were all fun cars. This should be a fun build to watch.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Work on filling in where I cut the front fenders off of the car.


----------



## Schwinnster

I got to drive my Dad's '67 Falcon...... got my only speeding ticket in it....LOL! Got it up to 85, but couldn't outrun officer Martinetti is his big old '70 Impala.......LOL! Dad also had a '65 Fairlane wagon-- got it up to 106, so the speedometer said-- started 'floating', so I had to back off....... LOL! 

Mo, I got an old '57 Ranchero that needs rebuilt. Really liking the looks of your old stockers, Darell's #8, and that '57 Shivvy, so I'm thinking of doing the same to the Ranchero. 

My Shoebox, _'SALTBOX'_, would look good on Darrell's hauler  If I could only find a cab......


----------



## 71 Charger 500

A little progress on the Hudson Hornet. I'm at the point where I'm going to have to start on the foil work on the body now.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The engine is also installed now as is the firewall. Now comes the fun part, Bare Metal Foil.


----------



## Schwinnster

That interior looks _really_ comfy Mo. I just love that engine-- wish someone made a big 1/6 scale model of it-- it is just _too_ cool, especially with it's history. 

_I see valve stems on those red steelies!_  Can't wait to see it all together, but....... aint WIP pics great? Almost seems a shame to _'cover up'_ a lot of detail with a stinkin' body sometimes.... LOL! 

Good luck with the BMF Brother :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, that valve stem is part of the wheel detail! All I did was touch it with some flat black paint. The red for the edge of the wheel is a from a super fine Sharpie pen. Even with it's few shortcomings, this is a NICE kit! I'm really looking forward to the Chrysler 300 that is due out next from Moebius.


----------



## DOM-19

Looks great, one step at a time-dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

Starting to come together now Mo,....Nice, "NICE" nice work dude,....Like always..




*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

> John, that valve stem is part of the wheel detail!


You mean I wouldn't have to _drill out _the rim, _strain my poor old eyeballs_, and find _just the right size _wire or _whatever_ _*to make my own???? *_ *LOL!* 
Sorry, I aint complaing....that's great! _More_ kits should have that 'detail', IMHO. Do seem to remember seeing it on one other, just can't remember what it is, who made it, etc.

Yeah, I'll bet the feedback Mobieus is getting on the Hornet will help make their Chrysler kit a _real_ gem!


----------



## harristotle

Love that blue interior! The whole thing is coming together great :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> You mean I wouldn't have to _drill out _the rim, _strain my poor old eyeballs_, and find _just the right size _wire or _whatever_ to make my own????


That's what I mean !


----------



## Ian Anderson

I think hes telling you* "HE HAS BAD EYES"* Mo,.......lol...lol...lol...lol..



*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Got about half of the chrome work done today.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Some more on the '66 Galaxie. I used the chassis out of a '60 Ford Starliner as well as the engine.


----------



## Schwinnster

Nice front end work Mo! I'm saving these pics of your 360 for when I do my Starliner. Did you use some thinned black paint on the fan assembly? _ Real_ nice effect on the fan & pulleys 

 


Ya know, if you had chopped the top on your Hornet, you wouldn't have quite so much to BMF ....... LOL! 
It just keeps looking better and better:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Well, John, I never noticed it until you mentioned it but, to be honest, it looks like I just didn't get enough paint on it. I must have just hit it with one coat. It looks pretty thin doesn't it?


----------



## JamesInNC

Mo - man I am loving your builds. Like the otheres here I've managed to see so far (still many to view) they are inspiring. Really enjoying the WIP pics of your Hornet. Did you ever tell Mobius about the rear skirt and axle problems? Hope they opt to fix the kit before I'm ready to purchse mine.

Also glad to know of another Confed..., um, Southerner is here.

BTW guys - I hate cats, too. They're good for only two things, neither of which I can post on a pubc website.

Ya'll probably would like my t-shirt:

PETA
People who Eat Tasty Animals

James


----------



## harristotle

Looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

JamesInNC said:


> Also glad to know of another Confed..., um, Southerner is here.


Ha ha ha - my wife just laughed out loud at that! She has caught me saying the same thing before - my family hails from Georgia and North Carolina. I have heard that we do have some family from up north in Pensylvania, but we don't talk about them.


----------



## JamesInNC

scottnkat said:


> I have heard that we do have some family from up north in Pensylvania, but we don't talk about them.


Ouch - real sorry to hear about that! Hopefully ya did the proper thing and changed names. One of my uncles moved way up north -on the border of Tenn. and Kentucky.

James


----------



## s.moe

scottnkat said:


> - my family hails from Georgia and North Carolina. I have heard that we do have some family from up north in Pensylvania, but we don't talk about them.


MOE..Here,,I Too am a southern boy, Born and breed here in the Palmetto State...S.C.,, Heck, I've still got real Confederate money that was found in my Great Grandmother's Hope-chest, that Her father made for her when she married my Great Grandfather.....Both Bill's as well as coin's.....Weren't worth nothing during the reconstruction period, after the war.....Now their worth three fold +, their face value......Thank's Great Granny.....

Lost family on both sides of that war, and still have kinfolk in the north, We just refer to them as DISTANT Family..........................MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

s.moe said:


> ... and still have kinfolk in the north, We just refer to them as DISTANT Family..........................MOE.


My grandma used to refer to the family we have up north as "them damn Yankee folk" - she always had a bit of an ornery streak, too, but she was great with stories.


----------



## s.moe

Scott.... The only time some of my older kin would say," Them dam Yankee's", Was if SHERMAN'S name was spoken.......LOL................MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

well, Northerners in general were referred to as "damn Yankees", but family was "damn Yankee folk" - I suppose in a way, that was her way of showing some level of differentiation - he he


----------



## scottnkat

In fact, I remember one time when my mother was teaching me my nationalities - she started with "Swiss, Scotch, Irish..." and immediately got interrupted. Grandma says "Scotch? Scotch? It's Scottish!! Scotch is what them damn Yankees drink!!" I never forgot that lesson from either my mom or my grandma.


----------



## s.moe

Scott....LOL....I total know what your talking about there,My friend......Our elder's,, You got to love'em and laugh at 'em......I know I've been straightened out more than once, Myself......

MO.....Love'ya, Man.....Didn't mean to chew up so much fat on your thread....Got sidetracked.... Build's looking great so far......:thumbsup:............MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Scott....LOL....I total know what your talking about there,My friend......Our elder's,, You got to love'em and laugh at 'em......I know I've been straightened out more than once, Myself......
> 
> MO.....Love'ya, Man.....Didn't mean to chew up so much fat on your thread....Got sidetracked.... Build's looking great so far......:thumbsup:............MOE.


Hell far, I don't care if ya'll talk about the Confederacy in my garage! Now, I hope my fellow Southerners won't hate me for this but, I married a woman, (and I wouldn't trade her for nuttin', not even a G.R.I.T.S.), but her Daddy's name was.........(gulp)..........John W. Geary. If ya'll never heard of that name, check out this link, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_W._Geary , and read under the heading, "Civil War". 

My late Father In Law once checked into a motel in Savannah and signed his name as always, John W. Geary. The hotel clerk took one look at it and responded with "Mr., we don't find that humorous down here". He had to pull out several pieces of identification to prove that was his name. I thought that was funny as hell and my wife LOVES to tell that story.

I too am very proud of my Southern Heritage and I am the last one in my family, immediate family that is, to be born in the South. When asked about my Heritage, I'm, German, Dutch, Irish, Scandinavian, Scottish, Confederate American. My youngest daughter argued for over an hour and a half (at the age of eleven) with my step mother who is a Southern Belle if there ever was one, from the Mobile, Alabama area, on what the Southern or "Rebel" flag stands for. My step mother, con, my daughter, pro and my daughter never backed down an inch. She just kept telling my step mother that she was wrong and just kept giving out facts. Ole Jeff Davis was proud, of that I'm certain! 

I love my kids!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

More on the Darrel Dake Ford. I made the surround for the radiator in such a manner as to be able to have something to drill into to tie a rock screen to for protection for the radiator. That is why I have the extra angle iron on the front side of the radiator.


----------



## harristotle

s.moe said:


> MOE..Here,,I Too am a southern boy, Born and breed here in the Palmetto State...S.C.,, Heck, I've still got real Confederate money that was found in my Great Grandmother's Hope-chest, that Her father made for her when she married my Great Grandfather.....Both Bill's as well as coin's.....Weren't worth nothing during the reconstruction period, after the war.....Now their worth three fold +, their face value......Thank's Great Granny.....
> 
> Lost family on both sides of that war, and still have kinfolk in the north, We just refer to them as DISTANT Family..........................MOE.


That's really cool! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I made the hood out of an old Pepsi can.


----------



## Ian Anderson

She looks like the REAL THING setting there to me Mister Mo,......Killer work..




*
Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks for all of the kind remarks guys, I really do appreciate them.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Yeah, well..... *Please quit inspiring me!!!* I simply _must_ do some of these old time stockers. I'm totally loving seeing Darrell's Ford come together. You'll have to send it to S.Moe and let him crease it up a bit... LOL!
Cool little detail-- that mud deflector you stuck on the hood :thumbsup:

Love the Pepsi can hood Mo. Years ago at a drive in cruise, guy had a cherry 69 Nova that he did a frame up rebuild. He had a photo album showing every step........ one of the inner fenders was patched up with a couple Coors beer cans...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The tonneau cover that I've made for the back is made from an old Pepsi can as well and will be held in place by straight pins that I have cut down.

For some reason, these first six pictures won't post as complete links, they will only post as clickable links for you to go look at the pictures. I don't have a clue why. I will post the finished car pictures in the next post.

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c...hobby stock/?action=view&current=IMG_0751.jpg

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c...hobby stock/?action=view&current=IMG_0750.jpg

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c...hobby stock/?action=view&current=IMG_0811.jpg

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c...hobby stock/?action=view&current=IMG_0815.jpg

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c...hobby stock/?action=view&current=IMG_0837.jpg

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c...hobby stock/?action=view&current=IMG_0836.jpg


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That is actual Alabama red clay on that car!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

This is the very first model that I have ever dirtied up. I kind of like it!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

She is all finished as you can see.


----------



## harristotle

Amazing! That turned out absolutely awesome!


----------



## CJTORINO

great build up. looks pretty real!


----------



## Schwinnster

Man, you _really_ got into Darrell's Ford, didn't ya Mo.... 
Absolutley too cool, all the WIP pics and _then_, the finished model:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

You gonna go dirty up your Edmunds now? LOL! 

*Awesome build!*


----------



## JamesInNC

Excellent indeed! For your first time dirtying a car, ya did good. Now quit playin in the dirt, clean yourself up, and start building something else for us to see 

James


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks for all the compliments on the Dake Ford. I really enjoyed building that car.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

wow - really nice job. I really like the way you dirtied her up. Let's see another one!!


----------



## Ian Anderson

*It DOES LOOK REAL* Mo,..No doubt about that my friend,...Realy neat stuff...But nothing you do surprises me anymore man,..lol..*YOUR A MASTER BUILDER DUDE*...






*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks again guys, I appreciate all of the compliments. Kind words from my fellow builders are worth much more than any trophy ever could be. To know that ya'll like my work makes my day! 

Mo


----------



## s.moe

MO......Your '62/'66 " Dake," Ford Galaxie turned out fantastic and using Real Dirt, Too......Love all the W.I.P. Pic's.......Great job on it, MO.......I think Mr. Dake would feel real Honored by it................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Anyone here interested in this thing before I list it on the Diecast trade page? I'd take a Mopar model in trade for it.


----------



## Pete McKay

That would be cool with an R&D Unique Stage III Model A chassis.


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know this is Right up* SW *alley, it seems like to me Mo, .."YOU KNOW !"...

I think is just how much may be on his plate just now is all,..But, IT'S HIM.....,.."ALL THE FREEKIN WAY MAN"..lol...lol...




*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

MO....That does look like a good starting point for someone,(John) to do a Sled or Rat Rod with.....All the basic's are there, Body,Frame,Wheels...................MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Anyone here interested in this thing before I list it on the Diecast trade page? I'd take a Mopar model in trade for it.


How about this '68 Mo? Complete except for a few decals-- looks like it's missing a couple of the 426's for the hood scoop. Doubt that I'll ever get around to it-- was given to me some time ago. I do see something happening with that old Hubley coupe-- got a kind of crappy 348 or 409 out of a cheap diecast '58 Impy that might look cool in that, at least a start...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Works for me John! Deal!


----------



## CJTORINO

that '68 Charger Kit is a very nice model.


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Works for me John! Deal!


 I'll get it on a pony 'charging' your way.......


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yours is in the mail already. Thanks again for the trade!


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Yours is in the mail already. Thanks again for the trade!


Thanks Bro Mo! I won't be able to get yours going until Thursday-- heading up to Mom & Dad's to put in a sidewalk tomorrow-- won't be home until late. Didn't think the PO was open today, voting and all....


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Not a problem, John.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Check this bad boy out ya'll! I want one of these!!!!!

Ian, can I borrow some money!?!?!?:woohoo:


----------



## 440 dakota

wow thats really nice,thinking out side the box ,wonder what it runs,any details ?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

440 dakota said:


> wow thats really nice,thinking out side the box ,wonder what it runs,any details ?


No details, it's over on the H.A.M.B. Board and I can't seem to find it or any details about it but dang, that thing is WICKED ! I found the picture in the 1:1 Forum here but there are no details there either.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Man, that _is_ _*wicked cool! *_ 

Think that's a bracketed race? That Camaro looks like it's doing a wheelie too, and _surely_ it didn't get that far ahead doing a wheelie. Sure would be nice to get some info about it. It don't list a name for it, or nothing? 

That is one classy, mean looking, New Yorker-- _with a drag chute yet!_


----------



## Ian Anderson

71 Charger 500 said:


> Check this bad boy out ya'll! I want one of these!!!!!
> 
> Ian, can I borrow some money!?!?!?:woohoo:



... *[email protected] *.......Your On Buddy.. So, What do you got for collateral Mo.....lol...lol..You know the Drill here by now,,......It's Grass, Gas, Or...lol...In your case I'll take Gas....lol...lol...lol...lol.....

And that's a Big Time *GASSER THERE DUDE*, No doubt about it my friend,..kind of strange for that class really,..._PRO STOCK I_ take it ???...Never seen some one use that Model OR YEAR for that work before,..
_GOT TO BE A FIRST_ and _ONLY_...




*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I've got a body for one of those things but that's all I've got! No hood, bumpers, grill, nothing else. Chassis wouldn't be any sweat but dang, I'd like to have the grill and bumpers and hood. That thing is just way too cool.


----------



## thundercat

71 Charger 500 said:


> Couple of engine shots.


This I like.


----------



## thundercat

71 Charger 500 said:


> Calling this one finished. Hope ya'll enjoyed following along.


This is what I'm talking about. This is the stuff I like to build.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks! I got most of the chrome finished on the car today, just have a couple of things to do on the trunk and then I can finish this beast up.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

thundercat said:


> This is what I'm talking about. This is the stuff I like to build.


Oh YEAH! I absolutely LOVE those Lindberg Chargers! I've got ten of them things!


----------



## thundercat

71 Charger 500 said:


> Thanks! I got most of the chrome finished on the car today, just have a couple of things to do on the trunk and then I can finish this beast up.


Looks good now. What year is it? 
I have a 2012 comming. Should be here tomarrow. Gonna build it and sell it to a girl I was going to school with.


----------



## thundercat

71 Charger 500 said:


> Oh YEAH! I absolutely LOVE those Lindberg Chargers! I've got ten of them things!


I never built a Lindburg. How good do the pieces fit.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Man, that _is_ _*wicked cool! *_
> 
> Think that's a bracketed race? That Camaro looks like it's doing a wheelie too, and _surely_ it didn't get that far ahead doing a wheelie. Sure would be nice to get some info about it. It don't list a name for it, or nothing?
> 
> That is one classy, mean looking, New Yorker-- _with a drag chute yet!_


Here in Central Indiana they would call that a Super Pro car. It's cool to see something different now and then instead of the normal Camaro, Chevelle, Mustang, Dart combination all of the time. To see a once nearly 5,000 LB car pulling the front wheels, well, that is just RIGHTEOUS !


----------



## 71 Charger 500

thundercat said:


> I never built a Lindburg. How good do the pieces fit.


They are awesome! If you check my thread about that Orange and Black Charger that I built, there are a few problems with the instruction sheet but the parts themselves, the model and the way it is molded and everything, the level of detail and the fit and finish is fantastic! I really like these things. The 2006 Charger build starts on page 3 of my Garage. I think the problems with the instruction sheet are maybe two pages later. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask them, help ya all I can.

Weird thing is though, the blue SRT8 Super Bee that I built is the exact same basic kit as the Daytona and the R/T but the Super Bee kit doesn't have the instruction sheet problems that the Daytona, R/T and all of the Police car versions do. 

Here is a Photobucket link to my blue Super Bee SRT8 build: http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c215/moparmanpettyfan/Lindberg Charger Super Bee SRT8/ As you can see, same basic kit but for some reason there is a different instruction sheet totally. The engine has some different parts on it and a few things like that but its really the same kit.

Gotta love the kit manufacturers.


----------



## s.moe

MO.....Didn't know you lived in Indiana.......Where you got your location as Greentown, Just thought you lived close to John up in Pa.,....LOL....

And it look's like, We've hook a new one to the Forum......He's got some nice build's, for sure........



MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yeah Moe, I live an hour north of Indy. Born in Virginia in '59, transplanted back to the town my parents grew up in here in Indiana back when I was about four.

Always glad to have new members that participate, especially if they build MOPARS !!!!


----------



## s.moe

That close to the 500 speedway ??......Man,, I Envy you......Alway's wanted to go to a race there.......Did go right by there, when I was 10....Family had traveled out to see my Dad's side of the Family, in Washington State and in Minnesota.....But it was Dark when we passed by,,So didn't get to take it all in........

Like you,, I'm always Glad to see new member's joining in on the Forum and posting Pic's of their work..............I keep seeing alot of GUEST'S looking at Everyone's thread's,,,But don't see any of them joining in.....Don't know why,,,, We all would love it if they would........
Even if they don't like Mopar's.....LOL.........


MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

A *'super pro'*, eh? Might help with my Googling-- went looking awhile last night and couldn't find anything. 
You're right Mo-- that's *'righteous!'*-- think it's a combination of the front wheels in the air, and those big Hoosiers all wrinkled up, _and_ that big shiny black body. Sure would make a very cool model, even with all 4 tires on the ground :thumbsup:

Nope Moe, we aint got _'towns_' up here in Pa-- it's all _'burgs_'.... *LOL!* I'm about an hour north of 'Greensburg'...... and yeah, nice to see Thundercat paying us a visit and showing his stuff


----------



## thundercat

Schwinnster said:


> A *'super pro'*, eh? Might help with my Googling-- went looking awhile last night and couldn't find anything.
> You're right Mo-- that's *'righteous!'*-- think it's a combination of the front wheels in the air, and those big Hoosiers all wrinkled up, _and_ that big shiny black body. Sure would make a very cool model, even with all 4 tires on the ground :thumbsup:
> 
> Nope Moe, we aint got _'towns_' up here in Pa-- it's all _'burgs_'.... *LOL!* I'm about an hour north of 'Greensburg'...... and yeah, nice to see Thundercat paying us a visit and showing his stuff


Your in PA? I'm right across the river in NJ.


----------



## 440 dakota

71 Charger 500 said:


> No details, it's over on the H.A.M.B. Board and I can't seem to find it or any details about it but dang, that thing is WICKED ! I found the picture in the 1:1 Forum here but there are no details there either.
> 
> Mo




kinda looked arround myself for any info on the big Mopar sites and nothing hard to beleive details are not posted someplace


----------



## thundercat

71 Charger 500 said:


> Yeah Moe, I live an hour north of Indy. Born in Virginia in '59, transplanted back to the town my parents grew up in here in Indiana back when I was about four.
> 
> Always glad to have new members that participate, especially if they build MOPARS !!!!


My brother-in-law grew up in Indiana. Last name Blueher.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

thundercat said:


> My brother-in-law grew up in Indiana. Last name Blueher.


Don't know anyone by that name. Do you know whereabouts he grew up?


----------



## s.moe

MO....I thanked you over on my Thread,, Thought I'd do it over here on your's, Too.........If I can ever help you out on anything....Well, short of Loaning money, moving furniture, taking care of the pet's, while your away, or bumping someone off...............I'LL Try and do the best I can.....My Friend....Thank's again......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> MO....I thanked you over on my Thread,, Thought I'd do it over here on your's, Too.........If I can ever help you out on anything....Well, short of Loaning money, moving furniture, taking care of the pet's, while your away, or bumping someone off...............I'LL Try and do the best I can.....My Friend....Thank's again......
> 
> MOE.


You won't bump someone off for me? Well dang, that's what I was gonna ask too! :woohoo:


----------



## s.moe

LOL @ MO .....PM, ?, Only, MO........LOL....:devil:..


MOE.


----------



## thundercat

71 Charger 500 said:


> Don't know anyone by that name. Do you know whereabouts he grew up?


I have no idea. I just figured it's a small world. Thought you might have knowen his family.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I have to give credit for this tip to my youngest daughter, Bri. This evening, I was working on my Hudson Hornet, getting the turn signal light lenses in and dropped one of them on the floor, for the SECOND time. I'm laying on the floor (which is light beige carpet) with a flashlight looking for this little tiny clear plastic lens. Bri asked what I was looking for and I showed her the other lens. She said, "here Dad, use this" and handed me a lint roller that her mother uses for her clothes.

I ran that thing over the carpet and BINGO, in no time flat, I had my lens again!


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]*,................*NICE SAVE BRO*..And Chock one up for Procreation my friend,...







*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

yeah props to Bri thats a great idea that I'll remember to use,with the dogs we have theres a lint roller on every table and desk in the house


----------



## thundercat

71 Charger 500 said:


> I have to give credit for this tip to my youngest daughter, Bri. This evening, I was working on my Hudson Hornet, getting the turn signal light lenses in and dropped one of them on the floor, for the SECOND time. I'm laying on the floor (which is light beige carpet) with a flashlight looking for this little tiny clear plastic lens. Bri asked what I was looking for and I showed her the other lens. She said, "here Dad, use this" and handed me a lint roller that her mother uses for her clothes.
> 
> I ran that thing over the carpet and BINGO, in no time flat, I had my lens again!


That shows kids are smarter then us.  Funny story though.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Finally getting at the end of this build. Just a little touch up to do and then assemble the final little stuff.


----------



## thundercat

Looking sharp. I like the fact that the wheels turn.


----------



## harristotle

Beautiful job, I love that blue color!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks guys!

The license plate, part #125 is way to big for the hole it is supposed to go in on the rear bumper. Test fit it before you try to glue it on. You will then have to trim the license plate decal down quite a bit to get it to fit as well.

Also, the side mounted mirrors are numbered for the wrong sides. The instructions call for #56 for the right side and # 57 for the left, swap them side for side. When you look at the body, it looks as though the mirrors mounting hole runs vertical, down through the door but there is actually a hole that runs horizontally, pointing into the interior of the car if you will. I used the holes that run horizontally because in my research pictures that I found, the mirrors appear to be mounted that way as in this picture:  Click the picture to make it larger.


----------



## Rondo

That is looking sharp Charger. Your foil job in particular looks impeccable. Waiting for the big finish.


----------



## ewaskew

I looked through your build's and they are all nice.
Good job on them.
Earl


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks Rondo and Earl, 'preciate it!

Mo


----------



## s.moe

MO....Just got back in town,,,,,Checking in on your Hornet......Love the three Pic's of it,,,It look's great..........I see where you have a photo of a real one........Very good likeness, to your build......Nice work on it so far there my Friend....:thumbsup:

Hope your Holiday, was a good one as well......

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Welcome back Moe, good to see you all on one piece,...All is well here, and You haven't missed a beet really.....Nothing the posts don't tell you that is,...




*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Welcome back, Moe and thanks for the compliments.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I started this one back in July just before I was diagnosed a diabetic. Taking the meds really messed with my vision for a while so I am just now getting back to finishing this one. Got the baremetal foil on it yesteray as well as the Bumble Bee Stripe. As soon as it gets a little brighter out I will take some pics of it as it sits now.


----------



## DOM-19

Looks good out in snow ,i take 2 pills a day for past 7 years, insulin is another story, if you are shooting yourself alot each day with insulin get back to me --dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Hey Dom, not having to use Insulin at all, just take a pill once a day. Doc had me on Metformin but I was living in the bathroom, not a good thing, I couldn't leave the house at all, it was that bad. Changed the meds and I'm a free man again! Having to give up my chocolate and my sweet tea like to have killed my Southern hiney though!


----------



## Ian Anderson

*THAT THING IS PINK MO* !!!!!, I'm blinded here now dude....lol....lol...

and .... *[email protected]* ... I don't know if you meant that to be funny my friend, 
*BUT IT WAS*,..lol...lol..I'm still leafing my back side of on that one,.......

And I'm *NOT LAUGHING AT THE CAR *here Mo,..It's nice looking build dude even if its pink,* DID YOU LOSE A BET * on that one,..lol..?,...
what Dom said is all,..lol...lol..lol

I did a *68 Charger *in a Dusty Rose Paint once, It was STUNNING, with a black top and all the touches, Really made that build,..*YEARS AGO NOW*..




*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Nope, didn't lose a bet Ian. That's what my 13 year old wants as her first car so that's why I built it that way.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Make sense now my friend,.....And it looks good anyway like I said before,* "ALL OF YOUR BUILD DO"* Just kicking the can with you is all,....
Like I said The Charger I did in Dusty Rose, *WAS PINK* for the most part, and it was a SWEET BUILD AS WELL,..A little Gold accent as well as Black and it Was Very nice indeed,......
So should be a good one here mo.....cant wait to see it come together....





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

MO.....I think it look's great in pink......And with that Hemi under the hood,, Well......Nuf said....

And I don't know if I could part with My Sweet Tea.......Sure Feel For You,, MO.....

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian, is your dusty rose Charger in your Garage thread?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> MO.....I think it look's great in pink......And with that Hemi under the hood,, Well......Nuf said....
> 
> And I don't know if I could part with My Sweet Tea.......Sure Feel For You,, MO.....
> 
> MOE.


I used to put two cups of sugar in a gallon of tea. I'm down to using only a half a cup in a gallon now. It's like............drinking strong water now! My Granny Great used to make tea so black you thought you had gone blind when you were looking at it and sweet??????????? OMG, there was so much sugar in that stuff the spoon stood straight up without holding on to it! :lol:


----------



## Ian Anderson

71 Charger 500 said:


> Ian, is your dusty rose Charger in your Garage thread?


...lol.. ._I'M GLAD YPU ASKED MY FREIND",..._...lol.....


*NOPE*, ...lol...I'm Sad to say,..But its an Intrusting story really here my friend, the paint I used was a Rattle Can Type in the 80's and It was a Real viscous like mix as well, that had to go on, 
Very Thick and at the Right temp Out side In the summer that year, It kind of was a Membrane like application paint really, HAD TO go on thick and cover Almost AT ONCE when applied, 
with No second chances on that one to be even and smooth when dry.

NOT and easy task I can tell you as you well know my friend, But it was the Only paint That Dusky Rose shade I needed in that Type of paint as well available, 
So I had to go for it ALL AT ONCE as I said, AND IT TRURNED OUT KILLER.

I did a Vinyl like paint for the Vinyl top and the same ties and wheels as well as Chrome Traction Bars and Deff cover off the 66 ss kit with deep dish centerlines in 
back and Centerlines in the front Just like the ones I Just showed you all, a week or so back on the other two SS kits..

And some gold hits here and there to add in the mix on top of all that, Let me just tell you, It was the Finest job I have ever done on ANY KIT, And I DONT DO MANY that nice, EVER......


Sad to say, I lost the House in a 5.0 Quake Centered DIRECTLY under my Mobile home in Northern California as well as Everything In it in 1990, "I COULD HERE THE PLATES SLIP" 
From miles below at the some time, The Trailer was Decked out with a Complete Model shop on one end, including Lit Glass Panel Desk tops work bench used for stain glass by the 
prior owner then model woke after that, and A Huge Library of a Irreplaceable collection or Extremely Rare books and other collectable's, A Gas Main broke and Consequently Burst 
in to flames not to long after the quake,...Think GOD my drum set was in the studio...lol...lol..lol

I was with the fire department AT THE TIME in that town, so I hesitated to call the fools,..lol...lol...And lost Everything, YES THEY WHERE FOOLS,.....
If I would have called them they would have done More damage then good,.....

"We are going through the Front door, And we Are Using An Axe" , & The Most Minimal amount of Training, And The Most Amount of Damage",...lol......is are motto,..lol...lol.

No insurance,..The 68 Charger, was only one of a Hole Model shop Bought by my self a year before for the sum of 10,000 dollars or so that was lost as well in that fire,.......
Needles to say, I lost out on that deal all the way around that year,...lol...And there is even MORE to the story then that, including a Possible Tornado, A Near Air Plain 
CRACH over my house that night and A Over run of a Pack of Norwegian Rats 50 Strong two weeks before,...lol.....
Real Apocalypse like conditions, I don't do anything small it seems,.....lol...lol......Ever..


"*YOU ASKED*"..... _"The Story Of The Dusky Rose Charger"_ ,...

*THE END*




*
Ian* _"I sware Its True"_ *Anderson*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dang, you could write a book about that, dude!


----------



## Schwinnster

> "YOU ASKED"..... "The Story Of The Dusky Rose Charger" ,...
> 
> 
> Ian "I sware Its True" Anderson


*LOL!* Sounds like Pete's software probably crashed again........ *LOL!* Whoa Brother! I've had some days that came _close _to that-- pretty much the same stuff-- _but_ none of those pesky Norwegian rats....


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here's a '69 Ford Torino Short Track racer that I finished up a little while back.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Beautiful 69 Ford Mo, but you always do nice work, I think I remember you showing me that one a few mounts ago some where, But I could be wrong, In any case, Its nice....Very nice work, As I said......

*COULD HAVE WROTE A BOOK* !,...lol.... it looks like I did there dude,..lol...lol...Sorry about that, It just got carries away Mo, But those rats where Huge guys, 
I had to wait by there entrance STANDING with a 22 For an hour or better at a time to Take each one out as well, Got one of them in the eye, 
The others would Run right over the top of me on my bed before that, in packs, That was freaky I can tell you.

I Don't know were they came from as well, just Showed up one day, I killed over 10 or them with the 22 the rest POISONED, But I did catch one of 
them and Feed it to my 6 foot Boa as well before the poison, (Boa Died In the Fire)..That was payback I can tell you..but it took weeks to get them all, ..But they messed with the wrong guy I can tell you.

The Air Plain Crash !,....Well No need for another LONG STORY on Moes thread, but that was a TRIP as well...GREAT STORY THERE...





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Heck, type what ya wanna, I don't care, just pull up the ole "liars bench" and start tellin' tales, that's what we put it in here for! Coffee and donuts is over on the table in the corner!


----------



## s.moe

MO..... Would you happen to have any Jelly Doughnut's and some of your Great Granny's Tea, There.....My Friend ?????.......I'sa needing my sugar FIX...:woohoo:...'Cause I'm coming down off the MSG from all of last week's turkey.......

Love that '69 Torino Short Track Racer you built......The front and rear push bar's as well as the Duel exhaust pipes.....Nice touch.......

When I read your post on your Great Granny's Tea....Couldn't help but think,, Hey,(Your's and mine might be related)....LOL.....Because, ONCE you tasted Tea like that....You NEVER Forget it........:roll:

MOE.


----------



## 440 dakota

great story Ian,how bout the airplane story,come on you know you want to lol and Mo fixed us up with some coffee and donuts


----------



## Ian Anderson

..*[email protected]*, ..Ok my friend, JUST FOR YOU, Here the skinny on that, THE *411* Even...lol....

Have you _EVER HEARD_ !, the Earths plates slip Down in the earth Hundreds of feet below Before your feet before a large earth plates, from a quake like that, ??...._LET ME JUST TELL YOU_, that is Extremely Rare my friends, it was a First and only for me....It sounded like San Francisco 100 miles away Getting Hit by a 50 megaton Nuclear Bomb and then Felt the after shock hit the house,..Man that's what I though it was at first from the sound,..Before I new it was a quake...

Anyway, A few nights before all that happened to the Demise of the mobile home and the quake and fire and all like I said happened, Maybe about a week before, About 12 Midnight there blew in a Huge storm on a very dark night, I mean there was some serious wind coming down a small valley leading to where the Double wide mobile home set as I was trying to sleep, Next to a River as well as, in a Large CANYON, on a 3.2 thousand acre ranch In Northern California *100* miles North Of SF....

At first I though it was a Tornado about to hit as well, as the winds Increased Rather Rapped and started to make a Huge swearing sound coming at me, And got worse and worse kind of fast,_ AND I MEAN QUICK_, I thought maybe a Wall of water was coming down the valley as well From a trapped spot in the canyon up the river, Or the tornado, and Just as it sounded like it was going to hit any moment, I ran out of the trailer house, in the rain and Hail, to the Main house next door, Got everyone UNDER COVER and told them it was about to hit us NOW,.......... AND THEN it passed right over head and the sound quickly faded away from site with the wind and Hail and all, *IN THE PITCH BLACK OF NIGHT *as well.....

Well come to find out, The next day, On the news a Small Aircraft, A Piper Cub had Crashed in to the surrounding Cliffs KILLING the 2 people on board that night, and Its was THAT AIRCRAFT that came over my house that night AND I MEAN LOW, Trapped in the wind and micro storm,_ ALL MOST HITTING_ the trailer and me, and Just missed us it seems, It was Not a Wall of water of a tornado at all, But man IT WAS CLOSE.......

So that was even Worse then the Huge Rats or the quake in scariness really...THEN THE DARN PLACE BURNT UP THEN.........lol....lol..Bad luck All the way around I'm telling you....I lost Everything in that one ALMOST,..I mess my Boa _THATS FOR SURE_, he was huge.....But what a year....Not my worse year by far,..I have Much better stores then this week tail,...*BELIVE ME,* I could wright a book, *NO PROBLEM...*





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

*Where's the whitewalls?* 

_NICE_ Mo! Love the colors. :thumbsup:

Really like your way with words Ian........ LOL! Never heard it put _that_ way, but


> as the winds Increased Rather Rapped and started to make a Huge swearing sound coming at me...


 --sure could put the fear of God in anyone! I've heard some winds here that I thought were gonna blow the place down-- never thought of it _that_ way!  LOL!

These cinammon raisin bagels are pretty good Mo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo

There is a movie based on these events called _2012_. Of course being Hollywood they had to change a few details. Ian escapes in the airplane and in the end (spoiler alert!), the models are saved on a giant high tech ark from the global tidal wave. :freak:

Seriously, that was a heck of a week. Can't imagine anything topping it. Glad Ian came through OK.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> MO..... Would you happen to have any Jelly Doughnut's and some of your Great Granny's Tea, There.....My Friend ?????.......I'sa needing my sugar FIX...:woohoo:...'Cause I'm coming down off the MSG from all of last week's turkey.......
> 
> Love that '69 Torino Short Track Racer you built......The front and rear push bar's as well as the Duel exhaust pipes.....Nice touch.......
> 
> When I read your post on your Great Granny's Tea....Couldn't help but think,, Hey,(Your's and mine might be related)....LOL.....Because, ONCE you tasted Tea like that....You NEVER Forget it........:roll:
> 
> MOE.


I think there IS some Jelly donuts back there but you gotta watch gettin' 'em, my wifes five Chihuahua's love 'em! :lol:

Thanks for the compliments on the Torino, just a simple build really. Nothing fancy at all to it. I changed the tires to dirt tires and added the aluminum tubing for the exhaust and I think that's all I did to that one. I just noticed that I forgot to put hangers on the exhaust pipes. DUH !!!!!

Whenever we have a family get together I take sweet tea and I always hear "Wayne, this is good tea but it ain't like Granny used to make!" Which is never meant in a bad way, it simply brings up the memories we all have of Granny and the best dang sweet tea in the world. We all loved it and loved her and it just gets us all talking about her and that is always a good thing. It's really the reason I take it, lol.

We actually call it Papaw Tea at my house. When my first grand daughter was still alive and was just learning to talk, she would only say what was neccesary to get her message across. When she wanted something to drink it was never, "papaw, can I have some tea please", it was just....hold up her cup and say, "papaw....tea". So it became Papaw Tea. :lol:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> *Where's the whitewalls?*  These cinammon raisin bagels are pretty good Mo! :thumbsup:


Whitewalls????????? On a race car????????????? Come to think of it, that WAS done back then wasn't it? 

Momma made the bagels herself, I'll pass along the compliments! :thumbsup:


----------



## 440 dakota

Thanks Ian good story sounds like you've had quite a few life adventures,your writing them down someplace for future generations I hope


----------



## s.moe

Five Chihuahua's....You say, ?? Well, I guess I'll just have to bring some Begin' Strip's....And I do have a pair of Thick Welding Glove's, I can wear........:lol:

Great story on the Great Granny/Papaw Tea,, As well, MO.....

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Five Chihuahua's....You say, ?? Well, I guess I'll just have to bring some Begin' Strip's....And I do have a pair of Thick Welding Glove's, I can wear........:lol:
> 
> Great story on the Great Granny/Papaw Tea,, As well, MO.....
> 
> MOE.


You want to win them over? Bring Kraft Sliced Cheese, they love that stuff! They aren't little ankle biters like you see most of the time with these little dogs. They are very protective of Momma, all five of them, but they are very social. You should hear them growl at me if I smack Momma on the hiney. They have that Elvis lip going on, growling, barking, gnawing on my hand, it's funnier than all get out. 

During the summer when we are camping, all of the kids come over to our spot and play with the dogs, they love it, both dogs and kids. A plus to that is, if a kid is "missing", the parents head out way and look beside the dogs pen, wave, smile and go back to their campers.

In addition to Papaw Tea, at my house we also have Papaw Salt. Papaw Salt is in reality, Morton's Natures Seasons. I don't use salt per se, on my food, I always use the Natures Seasons, my wife and youngest daughter don't like the stuff. Mamaw would ask the babies if they want salt or pepper and they would say "we want some of Papaw's Salt", so that just became Papaw Salt.

Grand babies rule!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Is it just me or is this thing screaming for a HEMI to be hung on the hiney?! 1/20th scale wheel chair from a Ford Van model that came in a lot of stuff I bought.


----------



## CJTORINO

That wheelchair is pretty cool.
never saw that before, but then again I dont buy 1/20 scale stuff.

Five Chihuahua's?! Wow........they would probably kill my poor dog.
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*by getting stuck in his throat!.....:tongue:*

Oh, your '69 Torino looks great. 
brings back some stock car memories.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJTORINO said:


> That wheelchair is pretty cool.
> never saw that before, but then again I dont buy 1/20 scale stuff.
> 
> Five Chihuahua's?! Wow........they would probably kill my poor dog.
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *by getting stuck in his throat!.....:tongue:*
> 
> Oh, your '69 Torino looks great.
> brings back some stock car memories.


Now that's funny! They're little but they're fierce!

Built the Torino as kind of a short track dirt car that used to race at Kokomo Speedway in Indiana back when I was a lot younger.

Thanks, Mo


----------



## Vegar

71 Charger 500 said:


> Is it just me or is this thing screaming for a HEMI to be hung on the hiney?! 1/20th scale wheel chair from a Ford Van model that came in a lot of stuff I bought.


HEMI and a set of wheelie bars:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Definately need the wheelie bars!


----------



## Vegar

Behold "the Wheelie Chair"


----------



## Ian Anderson

It makes getting OLD & GRAY a better prospect as well looking forward to a Hemi Chair like that running around the home...The puddle under the chair would be GASOLINE THEN, not the other..lol...lol..

AND.. * [email protected][/B].....My dog would have the same problem, and then a Really bad case of gas,..lol...lol, with or with out the cheese..





Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Vegar said:


> Behold "the Wheelie Chair"


Oh man, that's a GREAT name!!!!!


----------



## Rondo

Howabout "Mobility Chair R/T". Can you imagine the late night commercials?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Rondo said:


> Howabout "Mobility Chair R/T". Can you imagine the late night commercials?


OMG, ROTFL !!!!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## 440 dakota

LOL nice you guys are twisted for sure LOL any chance you still have the van ? it was Ironsides TV van right ?


----------



## Ian Anderson

what did that Van Kit look like Ron ? or what was it called, WHO MADE that is,...Let me see if I can go find one real quick....With or With out The Hemi Chair...lol..lol..


*Like this one*, ???? and this is a Great site here for that kind of stuff,....... http://dannysmodels.webs.com/gallery8closeups.htm




*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

Cant find one,....All dead ends, for a complete kit....Any luck Ron ?





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

440 dakota said:


> LOL nice you guys are twisted for sure LOL any chance you still have the van ? it was Ironsides TV van right ?


I do still have the van. Not sure if it was the Ironsides Van or not. It is built with no box. I will take a picture of it in the morning and post it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Just did a quick search and it appears to be the Ironsides van, yes.


----------



## 440 dakota

thanks guys I always heard they made that kit but have never seen one,guessing its super rare


----------



## Schwinnster

That kit didn't come with a figure of old Ironsides did it? Can't imgagine it having his wheelchair, but not him.....

Speaking of Mr Burr........ not long ago I watched the American version of 'GODZILLA' with Raymond Burr in it as a newspaper reporter-- Hillarious! And they used some model firetrucks in it!

Ya know Mo, that Hemi Wheelie Chair might make a good *lawn mower*.... LOL! just replace those foot pads with a mower deck. You can do it Bro


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Actually, I have other ideas along the lawn mower line!


----------



## s.moe

Hey MO.....How are you going to rig up the steering for," the Wheelie chair '????
Joystick or dual foot brake's ?? Like the pull tractor's, Have.......:lol:

Just glad I'm not driving that thing.......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Still haven't figgered that out yet Moe, but, my devious mind is at work!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

One of my favorite shows was M*A*S*H and one of the best people on the show was Harry Morgan, a.k.a. Colonel Potter. The world lost him on Wednesday. R.I.P. Harry, you made us laugh but more importantly, you made us think. http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2011/12/harry-morgan-col-potter-on-mash-dies/


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I remember as a kid, well, teenager to be honest, one of my favorite tunes was "Drift Away" by Dobie Gray. He passed away the other day at age 71. I had no clue he was that dang old but then, I'll soon be 53 so......"Thanks for the joy that you've given me..."


----------



## s.moe

Yeah...MO,,, Hated to hear about Ol' "Colonel Potter",, Harry Morgan..Passing on.....M*A*S*H* was a favorite show of mine as well.....Heck,, I still watch re-run's of it when there on..... That was a killer show for alot of year's......Liked it better with Maj. Frank Burn's , than with Ol' Winnchester..Though........B.J. and Honeycut gave Frank and Hot Lip's the Devil.....:lol:

AND Ol' Dobie Gray....Haven't heard that song in Year's.....Great Tune !!!!!
Thank's...MO.......Now I'm going to have that song stuck in my head for the rest of the Day......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I know what you mean, Moe, been singing it all morning myself. 

I'm like you, I liked Major Burns alot better than I did Major Chuck Winchester.


----------



## s.moe

I Belive that Hawkeye and Radar where the only two original cast member's from start to finish.....Winchester just had that "Dry Humor" to his part, You know ?? He still was a good actor, though......

StepDad said that, He couldn't belive that the Filming Location in Canada, Looked just like part's of Korea, Where he served.....To start with He thought they filmed it over there...Then he read in the T.V. Guide, It was Canada.....

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

It was filmed in the mountains of California. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M*A*S*H_(TV_series)#Set_location


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I absolutely LOVE these Choppers!


----------



## Ian Anderson

Looks great mo, It it where real setting in my years I would Change that Orange Primary cover my self,..lol....lol..But I guess it matches the RIms,...I would change those to *IF IT WHERE REAL*, looks good that color as a model I guess, But all an all its a GREAT BUILD< i need to build one of these, I have that *Diecast Jesse James Diable*, but The model is a deferent story..

Man, an this thing has some detail on it here I can tell you,..Not sure the scale it is, ? BUT ITS LARGER..Now LETS Get in the wind and *GO RIDDING MO*,.....lol..lol


Yes the seat os Leather and the Springer Front end *WORKS...*as well as the drive belt turns and ALL the rest of it,.....Its a replilica after all..





*
Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

It was a Halloween build. Orange. Black. Halloween. They sorta kinda go together.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Maybe you will like this one better, Ian.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Made this one for my daughter.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yep though that might be the case, She looks good really, I would ride her,..NO DOUBT ABOUT IT...I have to shut my system down for a few hours now, Turning off the power and charging out a Hot water heater,..BE BACK SOON...



*
Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

Ill ride the Green one Mo,....*NICE BUILDS DUDE*, I need to get back with you on these, I need to build mine and need some tips,..BE BACK LATER on that one....


*
Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

*"IT'S IN",..*lol......lol..I hate work like that, even know it was Nothing really...

And you know mo, The way you have those picture taken of those bikes, There all most giving the appearance of Life size, and they look real..Great Look pictures man...And GREAT BUILDS as well...





*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

Mo nice chopper builds really like the contrast between the frame and tins on your daughters 

Lol Ian just replaced my water heater Monday it had a 10 yr warranty and only lasted 3


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol...Mine was *QUICK AND EASY* really,..but it started leaking about *10 PM* last night is the problem,..I heard this *HISSING SOUND*,..lol...lol,..Though it was my dog at first,* BUT IT WANST*,...lol...lol......
All said and done now,...should be good for a few years now,...Dont know about any waranty,..I did the work my self,.....lol..lol..Think the tank is 3 years is all..
....So are you telling me Mine is only good for that long as well Ron,..lol....lol..lol
I don't know how long the other one was in there Only had the house 5 years now,...2 or those I wasn't even living here.....lol...lol.





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> One of my favorite shows was M*A*S*H and one of the best people on the show was Harry Morgan, a.k.a. Colonel Potter. The world lost him on Wednesday. R.I.P. Harry, you made us laugh but more importantly, you made us think. http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2011/12/harry-morgan-col-potter-on-mash-dies/


 Sorry to hear that. *Yep, RIP Harry.......* You were one of the good ones  Thanks for the link Mo.


----------



## 440 dakota

Ian Anderson said:


> ..lol...Mine was *QUICK AND EASY* really,..but it started leaking about *10 PM* last night is the problem,..I heard this *HISSING SOUND*,..lol...lol,..Though it was my dog at first,* BUT IT WANST*,...lol...lol......
> All said and done now,...should be good for a few years now,...Dont know about any waranty,..I did the work my self,.....lol..lol..Think the tank is 3 years is all..
> ....So are you telling me Mine is only good for that long as well Ron,..lol....lol..lol
> I don't know how long the other one was in there Only had the house 5 years now,...2 or those I wasn't even living here.....lol...lol.
> 
> *Ian*




yup every few years, we have lived here 16 yrs now and had the one that came with house 3 years then new one,then 3yrs ago and new one Mon,last week was real bad it rained 3 inches in a couple days roof leaked,washer died and the water tank all in 1 week LOL ,we bought all new appliances and rebuilt house pretty good when we bought it and I guess its time to do it again so no ironsides van for me LOL


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Been working on three Plymouth Duster Stock Cars, kind of a USAC style racer. Here is the first one, finally getting to some assembly on it. This cage is from the A M T Dodge Dart Sportsman kit as is the floor pan and back half of the chassis. I'll be using this cage.
 

Decided to go with a different cage than the one in this picture, I don't like the "A" pillar down tubes at all.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is the engine that I've started for another project I am working on too.


----------



## Vegar

Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

MO... Glad to see your back working on the Duster's,, Thought maybe you'd put them on the back burner, So to speak.......
Chopper's look cool as well....Nice color choices.......:thumbsup:

Not Canada,,, But Califorina... for the M*A*S*H*, Filming,,,,Sorry, I could of sworn that my step dad said that he read in T.V. Guide it was filmed up in British Columbia....Oh'well ,,,

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I'm *NOT BRAGGING HERE GUYS*, I hate to do that my self, And I Am* NOT *one of those kinds of people as well,..But I did have the chance to make the acquaints of 
*Mr Harry Morgan * in Northern California Town Or Santa Rosa California in the early 80's, in the Santa Rosa Police station one night,..My Mother worked there at the time 
and Him and his wife came in to get there finger prints done for a permit, She was a technician for them at the time and I would Just hang out,..
He was Quick and To the point in this matter, His Wife Never said a word, 

I simply said Hello and it was good to meet him and we shook hands is all...I can tell you about all the other people I have meet now as well, 
But then I would have to shoot you,...lol...lol.......Anyway, I did enjoy the show Very Much, *(M.A.S.H) *, but never thought it was as good as the movie really, 
And Besides, I am more Of a *Northern Exposer *kind of Person Myslef..







*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> MO... Glad to see your back working on the Duster's,, Thought maybe you'd put them on the back burner, So to speak.......
> Chopper's look cool as well....Nice color choices.......:thumbsup:
> 
> Not Canada,,, But Califorina... for the M*A*S*H*, Filming,,,,Sorry, I could of sworn that my step dad said that he read in T.V. Guide it was filmed up in British Columbia....Oh'well ,,,
> 
> MOE.


I'm a hugh, hugh M*A*S*H fan. My father in law and I used to watch it together. I still watch it every time it is on. I've seen them all at least a dozen times I bet but I love the show!

I had to put the Duster's up because of the vision problems with the diabetes but they are back on track now.


----------



## thundercat

I bought my girl a chair like that because she said I never get her anything anymore. Problem is she never pluged it in. :lol:


----------



## s.moe

MO....You probably already know this....Revell put out a couple of M*A*S*H kit's......The Bell H-13, a M*A*S*H Ambulance And I think one of the Swamp.?? I've got both the Helo and the Ambulance hidden some where in my stash....:lol:

Here's a Pic of an H-13,, I did out of a M*A*S*H kit......I didn't do the air Ambulance version,, Instead I built it to look like one that my Father would have worked on ......He was a chopper Mechanic during the war in Korea....Single Engine Mechanic, I should say.....Worked on these and the "Bird-dog" Artilery Spotter plane's......

I've also got a M*A*S*H 4077 T-shirt I've had since the late '70's, tucked away in the bottom dresser drawer...It's Faded and has a few holes in it......Everytime I wear it my Wife say's, I'm going to throw that thing in the trash......I tell her it's a classic,, And she better not,,,,AS long as I'm breathing.........:lol:

MOE.


This was the first Helicopter I ever flew in....Dad was stationed at Fort Rucker, Alabama,,,After coming back from Vietnam....This was an Army Helicopter Flight School Base.....Most of the pilot's who Passed,, Went on to Fly them over in Vietnam.....Dad use to say, If these young kid's only knew the Hornet's Nest that they were headed for......Didn't understand what he ment by that back then,, DO now....
Back to the copter ride.......Dad was watching me one day,Mom was gone to the PX,,,, He said, Come on let's go...I've got to go check and see if some part for one of the copter's, was ready.....The machine shop was cutting a part on the Lath , That he was to replace.....We lived in Base housing Just outside the Gate.....I already knew the drill....Dad had smuggled me on Base a bunch of times, out to the airfield......Lay in the rear floor board, his Army coat covering me up...NO moving or sound's till he gave the all clear sign......We stopped at the shop,, I stayed in the rear of the car. He came back a few second's later...And told me we were going out to the far Hanger at the end of the field....So stay down till we get there....
Once there I was allowed to poke my head up and see what was going on......There was a Bell H-13 sitting there running and Dad was talking to the guy....Next thing I know he comes running up to the car and Say's to me, "Come on we're going for a Test Flight"......Dad sat in the right seat,, and I climbed up and sat in his lap.....He buckled the belt over both of us..Put the Headphones on me,, So the Pilot could talk to me......And off we went,,,,:woohoo:..
We made a few flight's around the base,, Over our house,, Out to the Firing Range and then back to land.....I Loved it....

On the way home,, I Had to do the same routine leaving Base......Afterward's Dad took me to Dairy Queen for Icecream...And He said, "DON'T YOU EVER TELL YOUR MOTHER I TOOK YOU UP IN A HELICOPTER"...."Do I make Myself Clear"..........If word of this get's out I could loose my Stripe's and be Court Marshaled,,,,So tell no one,, Understand ????

MOE


----------



## 71 Charger 500

thundercat said:


> I bought my girl a chair like that because she said I never get her anything anymore. Problem is she never pluged it in. :lol:


:woohoo:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> MO....You probably already know this....Revell put out a couple of M*A*S*H kit's......The Bell H-13, a M*A*S*H Ambulance And I think one of the Swamp.?? I've got both the Helo and the Ambulance hidden some where in my stash....:lol:


I've got them both too. Haven't built either of them. 

That's a cool helicoptor model now. Maybe someday I will get around to building mine. I never had a M*A*S*H T-shirt, looked one up on EvilBay once but it was more than I wanted to spend but I'd still like to have one.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> This was the first Helicopter I ever flew in....Dad was stationed at Fort Rucker, Alabama,,,After coming back from Vietnam....This was an Army Helicopter Flight School Base.....Most of the pilot's who Passed,, Went on to Fly them over in Vietnam.....Dad use to say, If these young kid's only knew the Hornet's Nest that they were headed for......Didn't understand what he ment by that back then,, DO now....
> Back to the copter ride.......Dad was watching me one day,Mom was gone to the PX,,,, He said, Come on let's go...I've got to go check and see if some part for one of the copter's, was ready.....The machine shop was cutting a part on the Lath , That he was to replace.....We lived in Base housing Just outside the Gate.....I already knew the drill....Dad had smuggled me on Base a bunch of times, out to the airfield......Lay in the rear floor board, his Army coat covering me up...NO moving or sound's till he gave the all clear sign......We stopped at the shop,, I stayed in the rear of the car. He came back a few second's later...And told me we were going out to the far Hanger at the end of the field....So stay down till we get there....
> Once there I was allowed to poke my head up and see what was going on......There was a Bell H-13 sitting there running and Dad was talking to the guy....Next thing I know he comes running up to the car and Say's to me, "Come on we're going for a Test Flight"......Dad sat in the right seat,, and I climbed up and sat in his lap.....He buckled the belt over both of us..Put the Headphones on me,, So the Pilot could talk to me......And off we went,,,,:woohoo:..
> We made a few flight's around the base,, Over our house,, Out to the Firing Range and then back to land.....I Loved it....
> 
> On the way home,, I Had to do the same routine leaving Base......Afterward's Dad took me to Dairy Queen for Icecream...And He said, "DON'T YOU EVER TELL YOUR MOTHER I TOOK YOU UP IN A HELICOPTER"...."Do I make Myself Clear"..........If word of this get's out I could loose my Stripe's and be Court Marshaled,,,,So tell no one,, Understand ????
> 
> MOE


My ole man was in the Army too. In the summer of '77 he was stationed in El Paso at the Sergeant Major Acadamy there. I lived with him that summer. While living in El Paso, he got orders to ship to the Anniston Army Depot in Anniston, AL. I lived there until it was time to come back home to Indiana for my senior year in high school.

I've only flown once in my life, from Indy to Dallas/Ft. Worth and from there to El Paso. That was enough for me.

I think your Dad would have been in more trouble from your Mom than his C.O.!:lol:


----------



## Schwinnster

Very cool story Moe, and one sweet memory for you I'll bet! :thumbsup: Cool to be able to build a model on a chopper that your Dad worked on too.

Love your silvertop racers Mo. I'm gonna have to try that........ one of these days 

I used to love watching M*A*S*H as well. Didn't care much for 'Frank', but don't think anyone else did either....... LOL. 



> And Besides, I am more Of a Northern Exposer kind of Person Myslef..


 _Oooo_Kay Ian....... *LOL!* I used to love watching *"Northern Exposure"* The lead character's last name was the same as mine :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

John, here is a model challenge of sorts made just for you. This thing fits you to a "T" !

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3519715599/


----------



## Rondo

s.moe said:


> We made a few flight's around the base,, Over our house,, Out to the Firing Range and then back to land.....I Loved it....
> 
> On the way home,, I Had to do the same routine leaving Base......Afterward's Dad took me to Dairy Queen for Icecream...And He said, "DON'T YOU EVER TELL YOUR MOTHER I TOOK YOU UP IN A HELICOPTER"...."Do I make Myself Clear"..........If word of this get's out I could loose my Stripe's and be Court Marshaled,,,,So tell no one,, Understand ????
> 
> MOE


Wow! What a cool day. Dads are great that way. Don't know how you kept that secret though. Every time I saw a chopper it would be "Hey, I've been in...Doh!!!" and "Yeah, my Dad took me ....Arrgh!"


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> John, here is a model challenge of sorts made just for you. This thing fits you to a "T" !
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3519715599/


*That is too cool Mo!* Have to show that to Steve. Almost think I brought BMX to my area here back in the mid-70s, so maybe I should build a gravity racer and start rolling it down some hills around here, see if the cops can catch me...... LOL! _and_ maybe start something here.... I'd have to put full moon discs on it of course, and _yes_, Moon makes 'em for bike wheels


----------



## thundercat

71 Charger 500 said:


> John, here is a model challenge of sorts made just for you. This thing fits you to a "T" !
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3519715599/


Come on now. I'm a muscle car fan. The pic was pretty cool though.


----------



## Schwinnster

thundercat said:


> Come on now. I'm a muscle car fan. The pic was pretty cool though.


I'm a muscle car fan too, as well as a rat rod bike fan. Gotta admit that thing would look _real_ good up against some soap box derby types. _Love to see it at speed!_  Heck, I'd love to be _in it_ at speed!

Also gotta admit that it looks _way_ cooler than the Velocars below..... *LOL!* I just _have to_ scratchbuild one of those someday :hat:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

thundercat said:


> Come on now. I'm a muscle car fan. The pic was pretty cool though.


I'm a muscle fan as well....and I actually OWN one! I posted that link for John because I knew he would like it because he is a bicycle enthusiast as well as a car enthusiast. When I was a kid, I started working on bicycles long before I got to work on any cars. I made choppers, I swapped parts from one bike to another, I even tried to build a front wheel drive bicycle. A lot of guys started out working on bicycles. If you don't like that I posted a picture of a gravity racer here, the solution is simple, don't look at my garage anymore. 

For those of you who were diggin' on that '32 Ford Rat Rod Gravity Racer, check out some more pics of it here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3519715599/in/photostream/

Here's some more cool gravity racers: http://www.gizmag.com/go/4681/picture/15634/

If those don't melt your butter then maybe THESE will: 

http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/200511/2004-volvo-extreme-gravit-8_1600x0w.jpg 

http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/200511/2004-volvo-extreme-gravit-9_1600x0w.jpg

http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/200511/2004-volvo-extreme-gravit-11_1600x0w.jpg

http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/200511/2004-volvo-extreme-gravit-13_1600x0w.jpg


----------



## Ian Anderson

........* "NICE"* .....But Does she ride that thing even Mo, ?......
I like my butter basted on *BOTH SIDES* of the beard my friend, she has to ride as well as well as looks..lol....lol..and both are Built for speed there, *"NO DOUBT"*




*Ian*


----------



## thundercat

I didn't see a bike in those pics.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

thundercat said:


> I didn't see a bike in those pics.


It's kinda hard to spot!!! :woohoo:


----------



## thundercat

I looked all over those pics and all I saw was a hot blond.

So where did you get the idea I like bikes? I have 2 cool ones, but I dont remember telling anybody.


----------



## Schwinnster

I'd like to see that blonde in/on that 'Volvo' thing........ come on-- *TRAINING WHEELS?! *  I've seen some recumbent tricycles on the Rails to Trails, and just like this carbon fiber 'Volvo', the engineering on them is amazing. Just wish there was a picture of someone piloting that 'Volvo'.

The 32 style still rocks me more than any of the others. 

Hard for me to believe that they only reached 52+ mph.......... _pokey pokey_....... *LOL!* Heck, I've done 45 on my mountain bike with roadie tires on it. Those streamlined GR's can _surely_ do better than a _measly _52 mph..... _sigh_, I guess I'll just have to build one and show them how it's done  

Thanks Mo :thumbsup: I agree, I think most of us started our _'careers'_ hot rodding our bikes, and some of us are still doing that. So what kinda cool bikes do you have Thundercat? 








My mid 50s era EVANS cruiser. I got a springer front end for it-- gotta do some bearing race work on it........ _maybe_ between models.....


----------



## 71 Charger 500

thundercat said:


> I looked all over those pics and all I saw was a hot blond.
> 
> So where did you get the idea I like bikes? I have 2 cool ones, but I dont remember telling anybody.


Actually, I didn't know that you like bikes, I meant that gravity racer picture for "Schwinnster" John". Thundercat, is your name John, too? I have no clue on that either, heck I'm doing good to remember my OWN name, :lol: The only reason I've remembered Schwinnsters name is because we have made some trades and talked on the phone a couple of times.

How about showing us the pics of your bikes? I for one would be interested in them. I always wanted one of the Schwinn Krate bicycles and never could afford one, still can't!


----------



## thundercat

I dont have any pics and there put away for the winter. My girl has a Jeep mountain bike, and I have one of the last GT mountain bikes before they went out of buisness.


----------



## s.moe

Hey MO.....Great story as well,, With your father......Don't know about you,, But I didn't get to spend alot of time with my Dad (While he served), But He alway's tried to make the time We did have together,,Great.....

Really like the pic's of the Gravity Racers,,,ESP...The '32 coupe one.....:thumbsup:

Hey....John,,, Sweet EVANS Cruiser.....Big Ol' Ape hanger's on that thing...For Sure....

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

> Hey....John,,, Sweet EVANS Cruiser.....Big Ol' Ape hanger's on that thing...


 Yeah Moe, believe it or not, my LBS where I got them had a set 6" taller. Hard for me to _not_ go _*"Ooo Ooo Eee Ooo Ooo"*_ when I ride it...... *LOL!* Actually pretty comfy riding thataway.



> ...I have one of the last GT mountain bikes before they went out of buisness.


 Yeah TC, shame they went down, got bought out. They were making some fine mtn bikes. I had one of their retro cruisers with a 7speed internal geared hub-- great bike.



> I always wanted one of the Schwinn Krate bicycles and never could afford one, still can't!


I _keep_ telling ya Mo-- you sell that '71 and you can buy just about _anything_ you might want...... LOL! I know-- _*aint gonna happen*_.... LOL! Jeff, the owner of my LBS, has one of _every_ year Krate hanging from the ceiling in the back room  He told me that if the place ever catches fire, those Krates are the first things to get out..... He _also_ drives a very cool '53 Chivvy pickup:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

You are exactly right my bicycle pedaling friend...........AIN'T HAPPUHNIN!!!!

I've wanted a '71 Charger ever since the first time I saw one in late '70. This thing will probably be in my garage when I die. I also want a '66 or '67 Charger. Either one of those or a traditional rod is next on the list.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*WHAT ??????* what happened to the 68 R/T charger man,....I though that was the Bomb of bombs of* ALL CHARGERS* man,..lol....lol....Hummmm 






*
Ian*


----------



## thundercat

Didn't GT make the police bikes too. I almost bought that instead. I just didn't want to get jumped in a dark ally.


----------



## 440 dakota

71 Charger 500 said:


> You are exactly right my bicycle pedaling friend...........AIN'T HAPPUHNIN!!!!
> 
> I've wanted a '71 Charger ever since the first time I saw one in late '70. This thing will probably be in my garage when I die. I also want a '66 or '67 Charger. Either one of those or a traditional rod is next on the list.


my wife has wanted a 66-67 for the past 15 yrs just havn't found the right deal at the right time,almost found the right deal a couple times at the Mopar Nats but not yet so the past couple years she has kinda taken over the R/T


the boys arround here have Treks and I've seen Specialized,the coolest part is the silent gearset they can roll up on you pretty sneeky


----------



## Ian Anderson

....* lol *...I know this is in *BAD TASTE* and all here, and it has *NOTHING TO DO* with your wife wonting a Mopar as well Ron,.(*OK*) ?....But, 

"My girl Friend said she wonted to go somewhere new this year on are anniversary", I said, ...*TRY THE KITCHEN*,...lol...lol...fallowed by a (*Small Roll On the Snare Drum*)...











*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

LOL I'm guessing there wasn't a next anniversary was there ?


----------



## Ian Anderson

... .*NOPE *....lol....lol....lol


----------



## thundercat

I got ya's all beat. My girl got so fat, she went to work in high heals and came home in flip flops.


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol..*OK*

I will have to catch you Turkeys Tomorrow, it was a *LONG DAY* and a* LONG *Drive, and I'm heading for the Hey soon, SOooooo,.. *NIGHT ALL*






*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

440 dakota said:


> my wife has wanted a 66-67 for the past 15 yrs just havn't found the right deal at the right time,almost found the right deal a couple times at the Mopar Nats but not yet so the past couple years she has kinda taken over the R/T
> 
> 
> the boys arround here have Treks and I've seen Specialized,the coolest part is the silent gearset they can roll up on you pretty sneeky


I remember a guy that was the husband of one of my mom's friends back when I was just a little kid had a blue '66 or '67 with a 383 four grabber in it. I loved that dang car! I'll have one some day.


----------



## 440 dakota

parts manager at the local Dodge stealership has a 67 383 row to go,red with white insides,he bought it from his father in law who grenaded the engine many many years ago,its been sitting appart inside since the mid 70s with only 20k on the clock,been trying to buy that one for over a decade


----------



## 71 Charger 500

440 dakota said:


> parts manager at the local Dodge stealership has a 67 383 row to go,red with white insides,he bought it from his father in law who grenaded the engine many many years ago,its been sitting appart inside since the mid 70s with only 20k on the clock,been trying to buy that one for over a decade


OMG! What a great sounding car! I thought I had one three years ago for two grand but when I went to look at it, the whole underside was flat out gone! I didn't need something else to work on, I wanted a driver. Oh well, maybe in a couple of years.


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> OMG! What a great sounding car! I thought I had one three years ago for two grand but when I went to look at it, the whole underside was flat out gone! I didn't need something else to work on, I wanted a driver. Oh well, maybe in a couple of years.


*That wouldn't have been Fred Flinstone's car, would it? * *LOL!*

Years ago my one brother-n-law had an early 70's SuperBee, with 383. He used to love to jerk my head back in it..... I'd kill myself in one those things. I was much better off in my 95 S10 just sitting there smoking my tires off .... LOL!


----------



## Ian Anderson

whats on the drawing board for today there mister Mo,..lol....anything good...



*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm still working on my Duster dirt car and my Dodge Magnum Wagon. Still trying to decide how to paint the second color on the body of the Magnum. Fortunately, I found the firewall and belts that I had misplaced for the Magnum.


----------



## s.moe

Post'em when they're ready.......MO.......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Got a little more work done on the Duster Short Track car. Should be finished in the next day or two.


----------



## s.moe

MO....It's looking good and taken shape......

MOE.


----------



## 440 dakota

looking good,remember the DC ad for the kit cars ? evertime I see that kit that image pops in my head


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I do remember those ads. Used to see ads all the time in National Speed Sport News when I was a kid too and thinking that I'd love to have one of those cars someday. One fantasy at a time Mo, one fantasy at a time.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Since I changed the front clip on the Dart Sportsman chassis and used a much better engine than the blob of plastic that comes in the Sportsman, I had to change the length of the driveshaft. Cut the old driveshaft in two pieces, add a length of aluminum tubing and viola........a new driveshaft worthy of any Duster!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looks like the Duster's radiator is too tall for this particular application so I will use the horizontal tube radiator that came in the Dart Sportsman kit.


----------



## Schwinnster

> .... had to change the length of the driveshaft. Cut the old driveshaft in two pieces, add a length of aluminum tubing and viola........a new driveshaft worthy of any Duster!


 
*
Now that there is just plain ingenius!* Too simple, and _too_ cool Mo! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Looks like you got that distributor wired up, and also looks like the fan blade might be hitting the hood? Looks close from the pic......


----------



## scottnkat

Hey there - sorry for being MIA lately, Mo. I love how that car is coming along - looks really really great. I've often thought about swapping engine/tranny combos and how I would need to change the driveshaft, but I have never done it before. Nice to see how simple you make it look. Great job.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks Scott!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Got the Duster finished up today!


----------



## Schwinnster

*Looks delicious!*  You're gonna have to do a group shot someday Mo, of all your short trackers together  Just love those 2 color paint jobs.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks John. I would need a wide angle lens for that picture I think!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is the newest project that I started today.


Need to fix this hollow oil filter:


Just sand a little on the end of a piece of .100 Evergreen rod and insert it into the oil filter: 


Glue it in the hole, sand it down and there ya go!


----------



## 440 dakota

Duster looks good I agree with John group shot,what paint is on the Super Bee ? looks pretty close to B5 and never noticed the open oil filter before good catch


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The color is called Bright Turquoise Poly. It's a 69 1/2 A-12 Super Bee color. The code is Q5. Green in other words, lol. Thanks for the compliments on my Duster. I started this model about five years ago probably. I've never been satisfied with the paint job on the thing. I've painted three bodies and I still hate the dang paint job. I stumbled across this while looking for something else the other day and I figured I'd just finish the dang thing up and be done with it.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

We just filled an unwanted hole, now let's make two that should be there. The K-frame needs to be opened up.

Before: 


After:


----------



## scottnkat

Looking good there, Mo - I love seeing all the extra effort people put into the build process. Don't get me wrong - posts of a nicely finished care are wonderful, but it's the pics of the build-in-process that I like. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Looking good there, Mo - I love seeing all the extra effort people put into the build process. Don't get me wrong - posts of a nicely finished care are wonderful, but it's the pics of the build-in-process that I like. Thanks for sharing


I agree Scott. Someone always has some little secret way of doing things that someone else never thought of and WIP pics help to share ideas with others.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> *
> Now that there is just plain ingenius!* Too simple, and _too_ cool Mo! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like you got that distributor wired up, and also looks like the fan blade might be hitting the hood? Looks close from the pic......


I do alot of engine swaps on my Mopars so I've been doing my driveshafts like this for many years. It's a quick easy fix and looks very realistic. 

I did finally get the distributor wired up but it took me several hours of doing it. I really need new glasses! The fan is close to the hood but it isn't hitting it. The hood sits flat on the car. This is the first time that I have front clipped the Dart Sportsman chassis. I've used Duster bodies before but I usually just use the entire Darts Sportsman chassis but the front clip on the Duster chassis is much nicer looking. I will have to space the front clip away from the floor pan a little more I reckon.

Glad ya'll like my Duster.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> The color is called Bright Turquoise Poly. It's a 69 1/2 A-12 Super Bee color. The code is Q5. Green in other words, lol.
> 
> Mo


Never saw no Super Bee in _that_ color-- anybody else? I seem to remember a dark, almost army kinda green........ think my bro-in-law's Bee was that dark green color and he had it painted orange. Aint saying you're wrong Mo, because I believe you know your Mopar stuffs-- just never would've thought they made Bee's in that color.

I had a '69 4door Coronet, in 1975ish, that was _something_ like this color...








My '06 Grand Caravan. The Coronet was a little more blue, and faded...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

It's not really a "Super Bee color" as I typed it. Not specific to the A-12 cars. It is just a 69 Dodge/Plymouth paint color. I've seen Bees in that color but not many. It wasn't a popular color. Most of the A-12 cars were painted in the H.I.P. colors. 

For those of you who are not of the Mopar persuasion, an A-12 car is a Roadrunner or Super Bee that was introduced in mid year as a 69 1/2 model, they had black wheels, no hub caps, no hood hinges, just a fiberglass liftoff hood, and a 440 6bbl (Plymouth) or a 440 6 pack (Dodge) engine and a Dana rear axle. 

You have bags on that van, John?

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> *Looks delicious!*  You're gonna have to do a group shot someday Mo, of all your short trackers together  Just love those 2 color paint jobs.


Here ya go !!!


----------



## scottnkat

Nice! You can have your own track race in the backyard with all those cars!! That's wonderful!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Guys, I need a hood for an AMT 1962 Impala. Anyone have one laying around? Let me know what you need if you do.

Thanks, Mo


----------



## scottnkat

sorry, I have no Impalas, but I'll keep my eye open for one


----------



## 440 dakota

wow thats a heck of a nice group,any chance a hood from a 63 is the same I don't have a 62 to compare to,if so then its yours new from a kit with a bad body


----------



## Schwinnster

*Wow! * Thanks Mo! That's an awesome collection. I could ask about a lot of 'em, but....... That blue cabbed camper/carrier way in the back, with #51 on it-- what kinda truck is that? 

Like Ron, I got a *61*, a DONKY *63* (LOL! Don't ask.....), and a *64*. If any of them will work........ let me know. The DONKY 63 can/will be built stock-- with or without a hood...... *LOL!*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I don't know if any other year will work or not guys, I'm just not up on shivvys and the 62 is the only one I have.

John, the Camper/Carrier in the back ground is an early 50's Ford. I bought it from a guy on another forum. He seems to start things, lose interest and then sell them. It's a cool truck just needing a few touch ups and parts re-glued. It's on the list but down a ways, maybe this next winter. Ask about any of the cars John, happy to share any info you want to know.

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota

don't know either but if you want PM your address and I'll send it to you if it works great if not pitch it or whatever,like I said its a parts kit that and a couple other I'm going to offer up for just shipping to anyone that wants em

just one catch someday when you get a chance how about a pic of the 66-67 Charger,K&K Charger and the ramp truck ?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is the 1:1 that the '66 was patterened after:


Here is my model of the car:


Here is a link to some more pics of the Charger: http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c215/moparmanpettyfan/Charger hobby stocks/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16


----------



## Schwinnster

Mo, if you Google Images of the '62 and '63 Impy hoods, you can see the slight difference between them. They're close, but..... depending on what you wanna do with it, a '63 _might_ work.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is the K&K Insurance Dart Kit Kar. This was modeled in the spirit of, but not an exact replica of, a Dart Kit Kar that Bobby Unser drove at the Pikes Peak Hill Climb race back in the day.


I used the 340 engine out of the AMT '71 Duster in place of the Kit Kar's poor excuse of an engine.

I don't have any good pictures of the Ford car hauler, I will take some later today when the sun comes up.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Mo, if you Google Images of the '62 and '63 Impy hoods, you can see the slight difference between them. They're close, but..... depending on what you wanna do with it, a '63 _might_ work.


Thanks John. The hood isn't actually for me, it's for a guy that I met at Hobby Lobby a few months back buying model cars. His grandson was playing with his '62 Bubble top and somehow lost the hood. I'm just trying to find him a replacement.

Mo


----------



## harristotle

71 Charger 500 said:


> It's not really a "Super Bee color" as I typed it. Not specific to the A-12 cars. It is just a 69 Dodge/Plymouth paint color. I've seen Bees in that color but not many. It wasn't a popular color. Most of the A-12 cars were painted in the H.I.P. colors.
> 
> For those of you who are not of the Mopar persuasion, an A-12 car is a Roadrunner or Super Bee that was introduced in mid year as a 69 1/2 model, they had black wheels, no hub caps, no hood hinges, just a fiberglass liftoff hood, and a 440 6bbl (Plymouth) or a 440 6 pack (Dodge) engine and a Dana rear axle.
> 
> You have bags on that van, John?
> 
> Mo


Great info, I love learning new stuff like this :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Why do the model companies think that all Mopars came from the factory with either Mag 500 wheels or Rallye wheels? I want to see some steelies with dog dish caps for crying out loud! For the 69 1/2 Bee I'm working on I decided to use the aluminum mags that are included in the kit. Well guess what, the dang things are so small that they actually fall clear through the dang tires. They are so thick that the wheel back won't go into the tire! Sheesh! I had to sand down the back of the mag wheel as seen in the picture below and then cut of the nub that allows the wheel assembly to snap onto the front spindle. Unreal, absolutely unreal. Easy fix for us older guys but still, this kind of thing just shouldn't be happening these days on model kits.


----------



## Schwinnster

You _gotta_ do some more talking about Bobby's Kit Kar Mo!  
Looks like you did some _serious_ bashing on it. _Love_ those front fenders. Something else I gotta build now................ LOL!


----------



## Schwinnster

> ...the 69 1/2 Bee I'm working on I decided to use the aluminum mags that are included in the kit. Well guess what, the dang things are so small that they actually fall clear through the dang tires.


So you're using some other tires, right? 

I agree Mo, really gotta wonder about some of the kits-- the little mis-fit and other issues could _really_ discourage a new modeler-- _and_ potential *customer*.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> So you're using some other tires, right?


No, I used two of the tires on the front of the car. The back of the front wheels fits perfectly. I sanded the back of the mag down and got it to fit pretty well. I used the slicks on the back of the car and the wheels fit those things perfectly too. Go figure.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> You _gotta_ do some more talking about Bobby's Kit Kar Mo!
> Looks like you did some _serious_ bashing on it. _Love_ those front fenders. Something else I gotta build now................ LOL!


All I did to that model was bash the engine, the rest of it is the Dart Sportsman model which is the old Warren Stewart Kit Kar model. I don't remember alot about the car that Bobby drove but I will look it up again tomorrow and post something about it.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

For anyone who is interested in reading a little about the A-12 Bees and Runners, here is a great article! Gives all the pertinent information such as options etc.

Mo

http://www.hemmings.com/mus/stories/2009/03/01/hmn_buyers_guide1.html


----------



## 440 dakota

Thanks Mo the 66 is great never saw that car before and didn't know about Bobby's pikes peak car either,dog dish caps would be great but the only ones I remember in a kit was with the 70 RR by Revell/Monogram but they came with later model fleet/cop wheels oh yeah the Joker/Roscoe cop cars had them also but the wheels are pretty wide


----------



## 71 Charger 500

440 dakota said:


> Thanks Mo the 66 is great never saw that car before and didn't know about Bobby's pikes peak car either,dog dish caps would be great but the only ones I remember in a kit was with the 70 RR by Revell/Monogram but they came with later model fleet/cop wheels oh yeah the Joker/Roscoe cop cars had them also but the wheels are pretty wide


Yeah, they are a little too wide. The old Johans had some steelies but the lug nut detail was awful on them.

Mo


----------



## Vegar

71 Charger 500 said:


> For anyone who is interested in reading a little about the A-12 Bees and Runners, here is a great article! Give all the pertinent information such as options etc.
> 
> Mo
> 
> http://www.hemmings.com/mus/stories/2009/03/01/hmn_buyers_guide1.html


Thanks:thumbsup: Have a few Mopars to build. And im thinking of adding a 67 Plymouth GTX to the collection. I have wanted to build a Silver Bullet for some time now.. 

http://www.carcraft.com/featuredvehicles/906_1967_plymouth_belvedere_gtx/index.html


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks for the info on the Kit Kar Mo. I Googled "Warren Stewart Kit Kar model" and found this: http://www.ovaltrackmodels.com/bm60.htm with pics of a nice model of Warren Stewart's 60jr Dart Kit Car, something like yours :thumbsup:

Just something about those front fenders really appeals to me, and that Oval Track Models site looks way cool! Thanks!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Vegar said:


> Thanks:thumbsup: Have a few Mopars to build. And im thinking of adding a 67 Plymouth GTX to the collection. I have wanted to build a Silver Bullet for some time now..
> 
> http://www.carcraft.com/featuredvehicles/906_1967_plymouth_belvedere_gtx/index.html


My first Mopar was, believe it or not, a '67 Plymouth GTX! Mine was blue on blue, 440 4bbl, console auto. That Silver Bullet is an awesome looking car but I've never understood painting the underhood body panels black on a Mopar, they are an intregal part of the body structure and are painted body color but that's just me, I like the "Factory correct" look. I'm not much on a lot of chrome under the hood. JMO. I'm not knocking the Silver Bullet at all mind ya, I'd dang sure drive it like it is and if that is the way the car was built by it's original owner and it was street raced that way........I'm glad he restored it to look the way it was raced, I like to see history preserved too. That's a very cool car and I'm looking forward to seeing you take Revell's offering of the '67 GetX and making it look like the Silver Bullet!!!

Thanks for sharing that link Vegar because that's a COOL car! But then again, it IS a Mopar !!!!!!


----------



## Vegar

I first saw the Silver Bullet in a norwegian car magazine in 2000, and fell in love with the car right away. The story behind the car was fun to read too, and im happy the car is restored and taken good care off. I`ve had a passion for american muscle cars since mid 90s. The looks, sound and the power is just awsome. I used to love chrome parts before not so much now, it depends on the car, if its a restored classic or given a modern look. But i have always liked a different color in the engine bay and on other details on a car. Sometimes i think it gets a little too much with body color everywhere, and another color breaks it of nicly, given its the right color. I like flat black, it goes well with any color and it makes the engine stand out more...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is a little story on the Pikes Peak hill climb Dodge Dart. The article mentions cars that were "Dusters and Demons". Dusters were used but Demons were not! Dodge bodied cars were Dart Sports. Scroll down about 3/4 way down the page for the Kit Kar picture of Unser at Pikes Peak. 

http://www.freewebs.com/danno340/kkd/73-74.html

I learned something in this article, I didn't know that Bobby Unser had driven the K&K Insurance Dodge Charger to a win in USAC competition!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Thanks for the info on the Kit Kar Mo. I Googled "Warren Stewart Kit Kar model" and found this: http://www.ovaltrackmodels.com/bm60.htm with pics of a nice model of Warren Stewart's 60jr Dart Kit Car, something like yours :thumbsup:
> 
> Just something about those front fenders really appeals to me, and that Oval Track Models site looks way cool! Thanks!


There is a picture of the four Chrysler Kit Kars here on this man's Fotki site. I have the Petty Dart but I never got to get the other three. At the time they were out I wasn't able to buy model cars much.

http://public.fotki.com/MarkAJeffries/chrysler_kit_cars/amtkitcar2-vi.html

There are also pictures of a bunch of 1:1 Chrysler Kit Kars on his Fotki. Enjoy!

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

A little more done on the Bee last night and today:
 

The steering wheel looks much lighter in the picture than it actually is. The real steering wheel has Walnut on it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The Six Pack engine has three two barrel Holley carbs on it and as most you know, Holley carbs are a kind of gold color. Not a true gold but a gold hue anyways. I replicate this color of gold by dipping my brush into Gold paint three times and wiping it onto a plastic lid. I then dip my brush into Steel paint and mix that into the Gold. That makes it look much closer to the Holleys true color. Here, you can see the difference, gold on the left, my mixture on the right:


----------



## Vegar

Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Nice color there, Mo. I've done the same using a mix of gold with a touch of copper, but I like your color better.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Finished up the bright work on my Super Bee today.


----------



## Rns1016

71 Charger 500 said:


> Finished up the bright work on my Super Bee today.


I love it, the flat black hood looks great.


----------



## Schwinnster

Rns1016 said:


> I love it, the flat black hood looks great.


:dude: I'll second that! :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Finished up the Bee today between episodes of Laredo on the Western Channel!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

About half way finished with this one. Now if I can only quit messing up the paint job!


----------



## Rns1016

71 Charger 500 said:


> Finished up the Bee today between episodes of Laredo on the Western Channel!


if looks could kill, such an amazing job you did great work.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, that silver and red is sure an eye-catcher! That should look sharp when it's all done. 

I love the SuperBee! I would have put a black stripe on the back to match with the black on the front hood - I am glad you didn't - it really makes it stand out that way! Great job!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks guys, appreciate the kind words. I haven't built a glue kit this fast in ages!


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate the kind words. I haven't build a glue kit this fast in ages!


Well _duh_... it's a _'fast'_ car Mo.......... *LOL!* 

Funny how that blue/green/turquoise color looks so much better with some chrome trim and slicks........ Takes me back to the good old days-- the early '70s when these things were racin' Muttangs & Camaros past the Amoco station where I worked. Thanks Mo-- *Sweet Bee*:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Well _duh_... it's a _'fast'_ car Mo.......... *LOL!*
> 
> Funny how that blue/green/turquoise color looks so much better with some chrome trim and slicks........ Takes me back to the good old days-- the early '70s when these things were racin' Muttangs & Camaros past the Amoco station where I worked. Thanks Mo-- *Sweet Bee*:thumbsup:


Thank you Brother!


----------



## 440 dakota

Super Bee turned out great,really like the Centerlines on it


----------



## 71 Charger 500

440 dakota said:


> Super Bee turned out great,really like the Centerlines on it


Thanks! I get tired of Mag 500's and Rallye wheels all the time. I think they look pretty good on the Bee! I'm pretty happy with the way she turned out.

Mo


----------



## CorvairJim

That Super Bee is a winner! I like seeing cars like this in colors other than the usual ones - red, black, or the typical Mopar early 70's specialty colors (Sub Lime, Panther Pink, Go Mango, etc.) I built a '70 Chevelle SS 454 a few years ago in dark green metallic with white stripes and a parchment interior. Both the green and parchment are close to colors Chevy offered back then but not what you'd typically see on the car.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> That Super Bee is a winner! I like seeing cars like this in colors other than the usual ones - red, black, or the typical Mopar early 70's specialty colors (Sub Lime, Panther Pink, Go Mango, etc.) I built a '70 Chevelle SS 454 a few years ago in dark green metallic with white stripes and a parchment interior. Both the green and parchment are close to colors Chevy offered back then but not what you'd typically see on the car.


I agree, Jim, and green was a very popular color back in the late 60's and early 70's. My Grandfather, who worked for Chrysler, used to call the Sub Lime Green......"Monkey Vomit Green", he had "pet names" for all sorts of stuff, most of which can not be repeated here!


----------



## CJTORINO

nice Super Bee.
I'm very partial to those things. my first 1:1 car was a '70 Super Bee.
not the best thing to have when your 16. but I met lots of nice folks,
and got to be on a first name basis with a whole police department.
I should share some of my Super Bee builds with you.
all my A-12 cars wear steel rims, though. thats how I remember them.

Anyway, your blue 'bee looks great. nice build.


----------



## CorvairJim

71 Charger 500 said:


> I agree, Jim, and green was a very popular color back in the late 60's and early 70's. !


Sure was.... and so was brown! Green has made a couple of comebacks over the years, but I don't think brown has really been out there much since the late 70's. My folks had a dark green 1969 Chevy Kingswood Estate as our family car for nearly a decade. My dad loved that beast: It had a 427 under the hood! (The guy is a closet hot rodder... ) Just try to take that business suit wearing, pocket protector-equipped accountant in his big ol family truckster at a traffic light. Many tried, few succeeded! SEE YA! :wave:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJTORINO said:


> nice Super Bee.
> I'm very partial to those things. my first 1:1 car was a '70 Super Bee.
> not the best thing to have when your 16. but I met lots of nice folks,
> and got to be on a first name basis with a whole police department.
> I should share some of my Super Bee builds with you.
> all my A-12 cars wear steel rims, though. thats how I remember them.
> 
> Anyway, your blue 'bee looks great. nice build.


*ALL* A-12 cars came from the factory with 15" (by 8" I believe but I need to look to be sure) black steelies with NO hubcabs and the lug nuts were chrome acorn types. I don't have any nice steelies here so I decided to use the Centerlines from the kit. Where do you source your steelies from C.J.?

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> Sure was.... and so was brown! Green has made a couple of comebacks over the years, but I don't think brown has really been out there much since the late 70's. My folks had a dark green 1969 Chevy Kingswood Estate as our family car for nearly a decade. My dad loved that beast: It had a 427 under the hood! (The guy is a closet hot rodder... ) Just try to take that business suit wearing, pocket protector-equipped accountant in his big ol family truckster at a traffic light. Many tried, few succeeded! SEE YA! :wave:


My Uncle David had a full size Dodge Van back in '76 that he had purchased new and it had a 440 4bbl in it. We smoked many a car with that Van, it was so cool to do that stuff!


----------



## Rns1016

71 Charger 500 said:


> My Uncle David had a full size Dodge Van back in '76 that he had purchased new and it had a 440 4bbl in it. We smoked many a car with that Van, it was so cool to do that stuff!


It's always sweet to have a "sleeper" and see other peoples faces like :freak: what just happened. My grandfather has a 87 Cougar 20th Anniversary, with the 5.0 HO from the Lincoln Mark Vii, custom made headers, full dual exhaust, the works. People would pull up to him at the light my grandfather hit the gas both tires would light up man what fun. 

The best was when he use to use it to tow his ( 19 or 21 foot can't remember ) 25th anniversary chaparral boat. ( I swear this man has something with anniversary vehicles ) And people would laugh and make comments at him like get a truck and such. He would back it up hook it up and pull it out no problems. And he would be like :wave: 

Great times they were, now the car just sits there, it's in sad shape. Sorry for hijacking this thread for a bit.


----------



## CJTORINO

71 Charger 500 said:


> *ALL* A-12 cars came from the factory with 15" (by 8" I believe but I need to look to be sure) black steelies with NO hubcabs and the lug nuts were chrome acorn types. I don't have any nice steelies here so I decided to use the Centerlines from the kit. Where do you source your steelies from C.J.?
> 
> Mo


I have a few friends who own 1:1 A-12 cars. 
have been around that stuff most of my life.
(we know a fella who is the *Last *original owner of a 1969 Dodge Daytona Hemi. real rare stuff.)
I source my steel wheels from the Revell Thunderbolt '64 Ford Fairlane kit.
they work well with this kit.
also look into Revell '49 Merc kit. it has some nice steel wheels as well.
but you have to remove the chrome.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJTORINO said:


> I have a few friends who own 1:1 A-12 cars.
> have been around that stuff most of my life.
> (we know a fella who is the *Last *original owner of a 1969 Dodge Daytona Hemi. real rare stuff.)
> I source my steel wheels from the Revell Thunderbolt '64 Ford Fairlane kit.
> they work well with this kit.
> also look into Revell '49 Merc kit. it has some nice steel wheels as well.
> but you have to remove the chrome.


Two years ago my friend Doug sold his Rallye Green A-12 Runner and bought three new Harleys! I'm not sure if I have any Thunderbolt kits or not, I will have to look. I can resin cast some copies I reckon. Thanks, 'preciate it.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Rns1016 said:


> It's always sweet to have a "sleeper" and see other peoples faces like :freak: what just happened. My grandfather has a 87 Cougar 20th Anniversary, with the 5.0 HO from the Lincoln Mark Vii, custom made headers, full dual exhaust, the works. People would pull up to him at the light my grandfather hit the gas both tires would light up man what fun.
> 
> The best was when he use to use it to tow his ( 19 or 21 foot can't remember ) 25th anniversary chaparral boat. ( I swear this man has something with anniversary vehicles ) And people would laugh and make comments at him like get a truck and such. He would back it up hook it up and pull it out no problems. And he would be like :wave:
> 
> Great times they were, now the car just sits there, it's in sad shape. Sorry for hijacking this thread for a bit.


I don't call it hijacking the thread, it's just contributing to the conversation in the garage stall. Most of us do that here. I really don't mind at all because I like to hear the stories that other guys have to tell.

Mo


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1

71 Charger 500 said:


> I don't call it hijacking the thread, it's just contributing to the conversation in the garage stall. Most of us do that here. I really don't mind at all because I like to hear the stories that other guys have to tell.
> 
> Mo


i sent you a message Mo. did you get it


----------



## 71 Charger 500

JERSEYJUNKER1 said:


> i sent you a message Mo. did you get it


No sir, sure didn't. Try it again.

Mo


----------



## Rns1016

71 Charger 500 said:


> I don't call it hijacking the thread, it's just contributing to the conversation in the garage stall. Most of us do that here. I really don't mind at all because I like to hear the stories that other guys have to tell.
> 
> Mo


Oh okay good because I love sharing my stories.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

71 Charger 500 said:


> *ALL* A-12 cars came from the factory with 15" (by 8" I believe but I need to look to be sure) black steelies with NO hubcabs and the lug nuts were chrome acorn types. I don't have any nice steelies here so I decided to use the Centerlines from the kit. Where do you source your steelies from C.J.?
> 
> Mo


They were 15 X 6 wheels.


----------



## CJTORINO

yep. with G70 X 15" tires.
and no A/C, no disc brakes, no road wheels or hubcaps.
no cruise control, no trailer towing package either.
three speed windshield wipers were an option, you had to order them.
same warranty package as a 426 HEMI.
12 months or 12,000 miles.


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1

71 Charger 500 said:


> No sir, sure didn't. Try it again.
> 
> Mo


i tried again did you get it.
Manny


----------



## 71 Charger 500

JERSEYJUNKER1 said:


> i tried again did you get it.
> Manny


Nope, still didn't get it. I will send you one.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

CJTORINO said:


> same warranty package as a 426 HEMI.
> 12 months or 12,000 miles.


It's kinda sad that the warranty on that way back then was considered a poor warranty, but it's so much better than many warranties on other things nowadays - it seems a 90 day warranty from purchase date is becoming all too common.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Chrysler knew that guys were gonna run the dog snot out of those things (and they did) so in reality, they were lucky to get ANY kind of warranty I think. 

Back in the early 60's they even had warranties on the tires. My Uncle David bought a new '63 Sport Fury with a 383 4 grabber in it. He brought the car back on Monday, after picking it up on Friday, needing two new rear tires. Yup, burned em off in two days!


----------



## Vegar

71 Charger 500 said:


> Chrysler knew that guys were gonna run the dog snot out of those things (and they did) so in reality, they were lucky to get ANY kind of warranty I think.
> 
> Back in the early 60's they even had warranties on the tires. My Uncle David bought a new '63 Sport Fury with a 383 4 grabber in it. He brought the car back on Monday, after picking it up on Friday, needing two new rear tires. Yup, burned em off in two days!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rns1016

71 Charger 500 said:


> Chrysler knew that guys were gonna run the dog snot out of those things (and they did) so in reality, they were lucky to get ANY kind of warranty I think.
> 
> Back in the early 60's they even had warranties on the tires. My Uncle David bought a new '63 Sport Fury with a 383 4 grabber in it. He brought the car back on Monday, after picking it up on Friday, needing two new rear tires. Yup, burned em off in two days!


Only two days? I'm sure you guys could have done better


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Second of my three Duster Short Track cars. Should be finished tomorrow..


----------



## thundercat

WOW! That thing is the bomb. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Second of my three Duster Short Track cars. Should be finished tomorrow..


Why Mo! What BIG *FAT* TIRES you have  *LOL!* I love 'em! Where'd you get them? 

Is this going to be a Burger King team? Can't wait to see them all together :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks guys! 

John, all three cars are sponsored by Burger King, yes. The fat tires came from the AMT 34 Ford Slammer Modified kit, as did the wheels. The ones on this car have been sanded down to be slicks. Got the engine and radiator installed last night. Just a matter of finishing up some small parts on it and it will be done. I probably should shim the body up though, those front fenders sit right down on the tires and that ain't good!

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Rns1016 said:


> Only two days? I'm sure you guys could have done better


Alot of that driving as I understand it was long distance to Wisconsin and then back to Cental Indiana. So two days wasn't too awful bad I don't guess.


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> John, all three cars are sponsored by Burger King, yes. The fat tires came from the AMT 34 Ford Slammer Modified kit, as did the wheels. The ones on this car have been sanded down to be slicks. Got the engine and radiator installed last night. Just a matter of finishing up some small parts on it and it will be done. I probably should shim the body up though, those front fenders sit right down on the tires and that ain't good!
> 
> Mo


Thanks Mo, I picked up the 'Flimsy 5' and '40 Ford modified kits. Gotta get some more, build up a nice stash for dirt trackers.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Thanks Mo, I picked up the 'Flimsy 5' and '40 Ford modified kits. Gotta get some more, build up a nice stash for dirt trackers.


The weird thing about those Modified kits, John, the ones they have kitted as dirt mods (Pinto, Vega, 34 Ford, etc.) were actually pavement cars and the Tobias cars, '36 Plymouth, '37 Chevy, '40 Ford, etc. were dirt cars. The Tobias cars are the ones with the two piece hollow tires. The Tobias cars a great kits! The '34 ford etc, well, the chassis is too long on the dang things. 

I know of a thread on another forum I am a member of that has a how to on shortening up that chassis and making it look much better. I will see if I can locate that for you.

Here is a link on Toby Tobias, just for kicks for those who may not have heard of him: http://www.thevintageracer.com/articles/dicktobias.htm


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> The weird thing about those Modified kits, John, the ones they have kitted as dirt mods (Pinto, Vega, 34 Ford, etc.) were actually pavement cars and the Tobias cars, '36 Plymouth, '37 Chevy, '40 Ford, etc. were dirt cars. The Tobias cars are the ones with the two piece hollow tires. The Tobias cars a great kits!....


Yeah, I'm picking up on that Mo, and would like to keep mine in the dirt. Aint real happy about those two piece tires, but..... wa wa wa...... *LOL!* 

Almost seems that when the racing got popular on the local dirt tracks, they moved on up to the pavement, and then things changed a bit. Like the one guy said, _"if you don't have mud in your beer, then you aint seein' *real* racing"_ :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Yeah, I'm picking up on that Mo, and would like to keep mine in the dirt. Aint real happy about those two piece tires, but..... wa wa wa...... *LOL!*
> 
> Almost seems that when the racing got popular on the local dirt tracks, they moved on up to the pavement, and then things changed a bit. Like the one guy said, _"if you don't have mud in your beer, then you aint seein' *real* racing"_ :thumbsup:


"Dirt is for racin' asphalt is for gettin' there!"

I like to use the tires out of the Monogram Sprint Cars but then again, they aren't correct either. They are more of a modern version of the Vintage Racing Scene I guess.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Started another new one earlier this week. Here are some WIP shots:


----------



## DOM-19

Looks good ,chassis looks good in green ,maybe a faded body ???-dom


----------



## Vegar

Love the twin V8s:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

DOM-19 said:


> Looks good ,chassis looks good in green ,maybe a faded body ???-dom


Not sure yet what to do with the body. Several ideas but haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## scottnkat

That looks great. I am not a fan of green myself, but it looks really good on your build with the gold-ish yellow colored engines - I wouldn't change it at all - it's a real eye-grabber.


----------



## 440 dakota

looking good Mo but didn't expect a rail build from you


----------



## Schwinnster

*Hemi Heaven!*  Boy, ya know Mo, that wild gold Valiant body ya got sure would look good on there, with them big fat slicks poking thru the doors, like the old Fiat bodied rails...... Love the green and gold:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Congratulations Vegar! you were the 500th post in my garage!


----------



## Vegar

:woohoo:


----------



## CorvairJim

I wonder when my "Workroom" will reach 500 posts...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> I wonder when my "Workroom" will reach 500 posts...


Took me a year!


----------



## scottnkat

71 Charger 500 said:


> Congratulations Vegar! you were the 500th post in my garage!


So what's he win? he he

And congrats on 500!!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> So what's he win? he he
> 
> And congrats on 500!!!


Just the honor of knowing, I guess!:lol:

And, thanks!


----------



## CorvairJim

Including the progress report I just posted in mine, I have a (not so) grand total of 59 posts so far. I guess being a relative newbie on the site might have something to do with that?


----------



## scottnkat

Aw, don't feel bad at all - your post count will rise, and you are correct about being a relative newbie to the forum - some of these guys have been here a long long time


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete joined five years ago and has 883 posts with something close to 17,000 views. We all have a LONG ways to go to get to that point!

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Still not sure I'm gonna use the body but I'm gonna build and paint it as if I am. 

First thing I did was to temporarily install the second engine. Then I put the top of the body on the bottom of the frame rails. I then marked where I wanted the front of the opening in the top body panel to be. 

I then removed the front engine again and started pulling my razor saw through the top body panel (with the panel turned upside down) until I had cut through the panel. I then re-intalled the panel to the bottom of the chassis to double check my marks. 


Once I was happy with that I cut the panel the rest of the way out and ground the semi circular shape back into the panel in front of the engine. 
 

Now I need to check to make sure I have a large enough opening to be able to add a small lip to the front of that opening and give it a little upsweep with some glazing putty. 


More pics to follow.


----------



## Schwinnster

Nice body work there Mo. Cool idea, flipping the panel over like that. 
_Razor saw?_ Dremel broke down? LOL! 

Looks like there's a little 'step down' at the back end of that top panel-- for the headers perhaps? Think you'll have to add/extend that for the front engine as well?


----------



## scottnkat

can't wait to see how this comes out - I love dragsters


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That little step down is actually for clearance for the engine mounts, they sit on top of the frame so, yeah, I will probably have to do that for the rest of the sides as well. I'm sure it also has something to do with header clearance as well though.

It was actually easier to cut the large portion of the top panel out with the razor saw. I just used the tip of it, dragging it over the area that I wanted to remove, like drawing the back side of your knife over an area to remove. It worked very fast. Had that panel cut out in less than a minute!


----------



## s.moe

MO....Love the Duel Mopar power plant's......

MOE.


----------



## s.moe

Hey MO......I was just checking to see if you've made anymore progress on your Duel Engine Dragster.....Seen where you've been posting on other's Thread's,,,,But no up-dates here on your's.......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

It's coming along a little, Moe, not alot to report yet, maybe tomorrow. Weekend was busy with making an ice skating rink for my daughter and birthday party for my grand daughter. Today I was on the phone for quite some time with a friend of mine in Nashville talking about Country music and listening to some great stories. Tomorrow I'm gonna hit the twin engine fuelie again.


----------



## scottnkat

sounds great - I'd love to see more


----------



## thundercat

Hurry up and make up your mind buddy. I cant wait to see this thing finished.:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I finished up the number 7 car over the weekend.


----------



## Vegar

Looks great, i like the fuelcell hanging down in the back:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, that looks great. I just got off work and I can finally relax. I love the two matching teammate cars.


----------



## thundercat

That looks so awsome and real looking.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

#7 looks great Mo! Love the stance, the 'holes' where the lights used to be, and _everything_! Great looking team.


----------



## 440 dakota

Mo the Dusters look great esp together,saw on the other site its your birthday so happy birthday and have a great time


----------



## scottnkat

Happy birthday, Mo!!!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks for the compliments on the car and for the birthday wishes as well! In addition to it being my birthday, it was 35 years ago today that my wife and I started dating!


----------



## scottnkat

Well, heck!!! Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Well, heck!!! Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary!!!!


Thank you, Brother!


----------



## thundercat

Mo. I didn't read all of your form but how do you do your numbers on your builds. Do you order decals or stencil?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

thundercat said:


> Mo. I didn't read all of your form but how do you do your numbers on your builds. Do you order decals or stencil?


I have a guy named Greg Holland make up my decals. You can contact him here: [email protected] That is for decals like what are on my yellow 67 Chevelle Hobby Stock race car. Some of the others were done with various Slixx numbers decal sheets. Slixx is going out of business though so if there is anything that you want there, you better hurry! I talked to Becky at Slixx yesterday and since they announced that they were going out of business they have had a boat load of orders placed!


----------



## CorvairJim

I'll have to get in touch with Greg. I've been trying to work with a guy I met on a different model site to get a set of custom decals made up to complete a couple of Corvair models I've got in the works: A Yenko Stinger and, believe it or not, a Corvair gasser with a 4-71 blown Corvair engine in it's standard location, in back where it's supposed to be!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Jim, Greg is a good guy to deal with. Good price and quality work. I've never been disappointed. I still have a few decal sets to use that he made for me. You will need to clear coat anything you get from him.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Been a while since I posted anything here so I thought I would give an update on my twin FED that I've been working on. The headers in the kit of the Tommy Ivo FED that I used as a basis for this build are pretty bad. I've been trying to make headers for it myself but had problems with everything that I tried. The other day I went to Hobby Lobby looking for something new to try and got lucky. They had some new stock in from K&S so I bought some copper rod and some more aluminum tubing. The copper bends SO much easier than the brass I had been trying to use. Here is what the car looks like and the headers that I have made for it. Hopefully I can have it finished this weekend for a race series on another forum I am on. Click the thumb pics to make them bigger.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Got all the headers made and one side installed on both engines.


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, Mo - that looks really good. I hope you are able to get it done in time for the series


----------



## Schwinnster

*Looks great Mo!* I assume you put the copper inside the aluminum tubing, then bent them, but did you super glue the copper to the tube first? Great idea, the copper sticking out to mount them.
_Killer_ paint too Dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> *Looks great Mo!* I assume you put the copper inside the aluminum tubing, then bent them, but did you super glue the copper to the tube first? Great idea, the copper sticking out to mount them.
> _Killer_ paint too Dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Actually John, I put the copper into the aluminum tube and then glued just the end where the copper sticks out. If you put glue into the tube and then insert the copper rod, it will glue solid all the way down and won't bend as easily. If you just glue the end of it, that allows the tube to "slide" if you will, on the rod as it is bending. If you glue it and then slide the rod into the tube, it can break the aluminum tube. I learned this by trial and error, lol.

I made header flanges out of some .030 flat stock. I measured the spark plug locations on the heads and marked that out on the flat stock, drilled some holes for the headers and glued the flanges to the heads with super glue. I let that dry for about half an hour or so and drilled holes into the heads through the flanges. 

To attatch the header pipes, I put a drop of super glue into the holes in the flanges with a toothpick, inserted a pipe, adjusted it to the angle I wanted and let that dry for about five minutes or so. I repeated that job until the pipes were finished.


----------



## Vegar

Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Seriously great job, Mo!!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks guys. Didn't get the model completely finished today but I did get all of the headers on the car. I had company and couldn't work on it all day like I had planned. That's okay though, my company was an old guitar picker that used to play on The Opry. His road stories are worth letting a model car sit, let me tell ya!

Mo


----------



## CorvairJim

I'd love to have someone like that come over for the evening! I'd set my models aside too, no question about it. I hope I'd know some of the songs if he had his guitar along, so I could back him up. I enjoy improvising harmonies on the spot.


----------



## Schwinnster

> Actually John, I put the copper into the aluminum tube and then glued just the end where the copper sticks out. If you put glue into the tube and then insert the copper rod, it will glue solid all the way down and won't bend as easily. If you just glue the end of it, that allows the tube to "slide" if you will, on the rod as it is bending. If you glue it and then slide the rod into the tube, it can break the aluminum tube. I learned this by trial and error, lol.


Thanks Mo, that's what I figured ya did. Also figured the tubing would 'slide' on the rod. Thanks for doing all the trial and error work for us! 

Sounds like you had a very enjoyable day with your visitor. I got a couple guitar pickin' friends that I've had real good days with too. Andy, who I worked with (for way too long ) plays out, doing mostly Beatles music. One time he did "Comfortably Numb" by Pink Floyd, (solo on acoustic) and I just went numb.......sounded just like my old album. He has the knack of taking you right back to when you first heard the song


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> I'd love to have someone like that come over for the evening! I'd set my models aside too, no question about it. I hope I'd know some of the songs if he had his guitar along, so I could back him up. I enjoy improvising harmonies on the spot.


He had his Les Paul and his Stratocaster both with him. I don't pick with him, I ain't that good. He is trying and I stress trying, to teach me some chords.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Calling my twin engine FED "Poison Ivy", finished. Here it is, hope ya'll like it.


----------



## scottnkat

fan-freaking-tastic job, Mo!! That's great. You may have heard me say before that I am not a fan of green, but this look really sharp!! Great job building it, man!! Boy, I am gonna have to go buy me a dragster kit - between yours and Dom's, I feel like I am missing out!!


----------



## CorvairJim

Scott's right on the money. I don't think I'd be too interested in building a rail myself, but I love looking at them! Your "Poison Ivy" is a true beauty. I need to get crackin on the two Corvair dragsters I have in the planning stages: A 4-71 blown gasser and a mid-engine Funny Car based on the AMT "Hemi Under Glass" kit. It should turn out very similar to the old AMT "CHEZOOOM" Corvair-bodied funny car kit from the late 60's.


----------



## Schwinnster

Looks great Mo. The yellow windscreen is a nice touch. Love the name too :thumbsup:  
I'm gonna build me a dragster-- just picked up another vintage Monogram, circa 1965-- the *Slingshot Dragster* with the funky silver/gray "chrome" in it. Says on the box top that it has the *'Chrysler Dummy'* engine. Seems I've heard that before-- was there one called that or do I just _really_ need some kind of head medicine?


----------



## Vegar

Looks great Mo Twin engines are awesome


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks for the kind words, fellas, 'preciate them very much!

Jim, there was a 1:1 Corvair funny, right now the name of the dang thing escapes me, it was, if I recall correctly, orange and white in color. It was a wicked handling thing too. I've seen video of that thing all over the track. It was eventually destroyed in a head on against the guard rail. I'll think of the name of the thing later today when I'm away from my computer and can't post it, :tongue:

John, post me a picture of that kit with the "dummy Chrysler engine" in it, will you please? I don't recall that one right off the top of my head. 

This FED was a new adventure for me as I'd never attempted anything like this before. I derived my inspiration from ole' Pete McKay. I sure wish he was still building cars, I miss his stuff. 

Now I need to order me one of the "Two Much" rails that AMT re-issued a couple of years ago and compare my ideas to what they had in the kit. 

Thinking of maybe some dry transfer lettering on the car with "Poison Ivy" on the front body work.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Okay, I couldn't wait until I thought of the name, that would have drove me CRAZY :woohoo: , I had to research it. The Corvair Funny I was thinking of was the "Seaton Super Shaker". Here you go Jim, enjoy! http://www.detroithorsepower.com/forum/index.php?topic=2360.0;all

Here is a yahoo search link for Corvair Funny Cars, I had no idea there were so many of them! Bad thing is, when I looked at the pictures, most of them rang a bell! 

Enjoy some Corvair Funnys; http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...510l4834l0l5083l17l17l0l8l8l0l121l675l8j1l9l0


----------



## Vegar

That Corvair Seaton Super Shaker looks great, i like the building it was stored in too Its fun to see old photos like that 

I miss Pete McKays cars too, have read his thread many times. I actually found this forum thanks to his build of a Gibson Engine for a dragster. Same engine is in my "Speedy Delivery" 
Just picked up the Revell 41 Willys Goodguys Street Rod


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, MO....Just checked in on your Thread.....I think you did an awesome job on your " Poison Ivy" Twin Engine Rail.....:thumbsup:.........I really like how you faded in the second paint color in the middle....Header's look great Too...

MOE


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Hey,, MO....Just checked in on your Thread.....I think you did an awesome job on your " Poison Ivy" Twin Engine Rail.....:thumbsup:.........I really like how you faded in the second paint color in the middle....Header's look great Too...
> 
> MOE


Thanks Moe !


----------



## DOM-19

Mo, that twin engine & faded paint came out great great colors also --dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks, Dom!


----------



## Schwinnster

71 Charger 500 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, fellas, 'preciate them very much!
> 
> 
> 
> John, post me a picture of that kit with the "dummy Chrysler engine" in it, will you please? I don't recall that one right off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of maybe some dry transfer lettering on the car with "Poison Ivy" on the front body work.


I think "Poison Ivy" lettering would look cool on your FED Mo:thumbsup:

Here's the pic of the Slingshot dragster kit, with the "dummy Chrysler engine". I did a bit of looking last night for "dummy Chrysler engines" and didn't find anything, other than a lot of HEMI's  I'm thinking that since this kit was designed/produced around 1959, they used a 1957 Chrysler 392 HEMI as the basis for this dragster. Real simple kit, like my Deuce. The headers, heads, valve covers, and ram intake tubes are all one piece. Love to detail it up like the box art, but I don't plan on it. The kit includes a mount for a CO2 or "Jetex" engine, mounted on the rear, and eyelets for underneath, so you could run it on a wire. Think they just called the Chrysler engine a "dummy" for that reason. Just seem to remember hearing that years ago-- that there was some racing engine called a "dummy" for some reason.


----------



## CorvairJim

71 Charger 500 said:


> Okay, I couldn't wait until I thought of the name, that would have drove me CRAZY :woohoo: , I had to research it. The Corvair Funny I was thinking of was the "Seaton Super Shaker". Here you go Jim, enjoy! http://www.detroithorsepower.com/forum/index.php?topic=2360.0;all
> 
> Here is a yahoo search link for Corvair Funny Cars, I had no idea there were so many of them! Bad thing is, when I looked at the pictures, most of them rang a bell!
> 
> Enjoy some Corvair Funnys; http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...510l4834l0l5083l17l17l0l8l8l0l121l675l8j1l9l0


Thanks for the "Seaton's Shaker" link! I'd never heard this story. Talk about a barn find! I'd love to walk into something like that some day. Those pics give me all sorts of ideas for a future build... :wave:


----------



## CorvairJim

An addendum to my last post: I just got finished reading the entire "Seaton's Shaker" thread on your link and downloading all of the photos attached to it into my computer. I don't know if anyone has done a 40+ year old barn find funny car as a model yet, but I just might attempt one myself now that I have a set of photos to work from...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Jim, get a drink, a sandwich, sit back and enjoy! Corvair Funny Car pictures. http://public.fotki.com/VincePutt/drag_racing/funny-cars/chevy-funny-cars/corvairfunnycars/


----------



## CorvairJim

71 Charger 500 said:


> Jim, get a drink, a sandwich, sit back and enjoy! Corvair Funny Car pictures. http://public.fotki.com/VincePutt/drag_racing/funny-cars/chevy-funny-cars/corvairfunnycars/


HOLY C#@*!!! 62 Corvair Funny Car photos! That's a bunch of pics! I have some of these already, but I can see right off that I'm going to have to spend a bunch of time and open up a whole new photo file for these! I'll just download all of them, then sort out what I already have some time later on. Thanks for thinking of me! :wave:

(EDIT - 9:26 PM: I find that I CAN'T just download photos from Fokti...  I sent the guy a message asking for permission to download them, but I'll have to wait and see if he goes for it. Until then, I guess I'll just have to make a note of the link and refer to it whenever I need to look up something that he has on there... )


----------



## scottnkat

Just wanted you to know - loved the idea of the copper for the pipes so much that I picked up some copper last time we went to the hobby store - I'll be trying your idea out on a dragster of my own sometime. Thanks alot!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Just wanted you to know - loved the idea of the copper for the pipes so much that I picked up some copper last time we went to the hobby store - I'll be trying your idea out on a dragster of my own sometime. Thanks alot!!


Cool, Scott! Need any help give me a call.


----------



## scottnkat

Will do - still trying to figure out what I will be doing, but I will be doing that - thanks


----------



## s.moe

HEY,, MO.......It's MOE........Just wanted to give a Shout Out to YA....

If your like me...You been Too busy to really do any Build's, Lately.....

Hope you and your's are doing well......Check back with you Later, Ol' Friend.....

MOE


----------



## thundercat

Glad to have you back. Here's what I was doing.
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m567/jmatusiak/IMG_1345.jpg
Hope you injoy.


----------



## s.moe

Look's Great there, thundercat......Nice to hear from you,Too....

MOE


----------



## s.moe

PARMAN.....Hey, MO....Where you at, Old Friend ??????????????

Hope all is well,, And your Busy Building some new Build's......

MOE


----------



## CorvairJim

Yo, Moe! Good to see you back. Glad everything is well.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Hey guys, just checking in. I haven't been building anything lately. I broke my glasses and have to get new ones. The old ones weren't much good anymore anyway. I was diagnosed a diabetic last July and that has changed my vision some, making my glasses virtually useless for building models and reading books. I do still lurk though and comment from time to time.


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, Mo - sorry to hear about the glasses. That would drive me nuts if I couldn't do modeling or reading - I love both. I feel for ya, man. Thanks for checking in and take care.


----------



## CorvairJim

scottnkat said:


> Hey, Mo - sorry to hear about the glasses. That would drive me nuts if I couldn't do modeling or reading - I love both. I feel for ya, man. Thanks for checking in and take care.


Me too. I never go anywhere without at least a good novel and maybe a magazine too. Would a pair of drugstore reading glasses help you out ay?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> Me too. I never go anywhere without at least a good novel and maybe a magazine too. Would a pair of drugstore reading glasses help you out ay?


Yeah, I went to Walgreens and got a pair. They are okay for here on the computer a few minutes at a time but I can't do any building. Reading absolutely out of the question. I go Friday to get an eye exam and then pick out some new frames and get some glasses ordered. 

Fortunately, the son of a former teacher at the school that my parents, my wife and I, our children and now our grand children attended is an optomitrist and is going to give me a free eye exam then let me make payments on some new specs. Just goes to show you that there ARE a few good people left in the world.


----------



## scottnkat

glad to hear it, Mo.


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, MO.....I'm glad to know that it wasn't something real major that was keeping you from doing any building......It sound's great that this fellow is going to give you a free exam and be willing to work with you on the payment's for the new glasses.....As for myself,, I only need Glasses for reading and working with small detailed stuff,, Other than that,, I see great....Even at night......But,, I have had to go up in strength three times over the past three year's.....Sure hope that this isn't going to happen every year,,,, Before too long I'll look like, Mr. Magoo.....LOL

Take care my Friend and I'll keep checking in to see how your doing....

MOE


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I go for the eye exam this Friday and it will be at least another week I would think before the glasses actually come in. So it's going to be at least two more weeks before I can work on anything else which is a real bummer. I was working on a 440 powered Dart to enter in the Revell model contest on Stacy David's Gearz TV show. Looks like it may not get finished in time now.


----------



## scottnkat

Oh, sorry to hear that, Mo. We'd still like to see the Dart when you get it up and going.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks, Scott. I'll get 'er finished, just don't know when now.


----------



## s.moe

Hey, MO......So when are you going to show us some WIP Pic's ?????
The Dart build sound's Pretty Awesome.....

MOE


----------



## RTBoost

*Nice Collection*

You did a nice job with your very first model & the other one looks good, too. With any luck you'll be right back at building models again once you get a new pair of glasses.:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Finally got my glasses! Now I can start on finishing up these two Darts. The purple one will be a replica of my son's first car. The black one will have flames on top of the House of Kolor Pearl Black paint. Click the thumbs to make them bigger.


----------



## scottnkat

Glad you were able to get things going again, Mo!! Those are looking great


----------



## Vegar

Nice paint Mo  

I have one of these myself.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Saturday, I had my wife stop at Hobby Lobby to buy me a can of Testor's Lacquer Diamond Dust paint. One can of paint, that's all I asked, one lousy stinkin' can of paint. This is all I asked for: 


When she finally got home from town and walked into the house she walks in and shows me THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Yup, she came home with EIGHT model cars and EIGHT cans of spray paint! I had told her that I thought that Testors was eliminating their Lacquer line of paints and that I needed to get some more of the H.I.P colors before they were all gone. What a gal! Sorry, she doesn't have a sister and is not for sale or trade! :woohoo:


----------



## Rondo

Niiice! Great picks on her part. You are set on Model Ts for a while. Were they on clearance or what? 

My wife used to bring me an occasional yard sale kit but not lately. I am jealous! 

From what I heard the One Coat line is staying around so Diamond Dust should be safe. The 2 step lacquer system is supposedly going away including the High Impact colors plus the Boyd's enamel line. I need to stock up too.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Nope, nothing on sale, I guess it was a late Father's Day present but who knows? I'm not complaining, that's for sure !!!


----------



## Vegar

71 Charger 500 said:


> Saturday, I had my wife stop at Hobby Lobby to buy me a can of Testor's Lacquer Diamond Dust paint. One can of paint, that's all I asked, one lousy stinkin' can of paint. This is all I asked for:
> 
> 
> When she finally got home from town and walked into the house she walks in and shows me THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yup, she came home with EIGHT model cars and EIGHT cans of spray paint! I had told her that I thought that Testors was eliminating their Lacquer line of paints and that I needed to get some more of the H.I.P colors before they were all gone. What a gal! Sorry, she doesn't have a sister and is not for sale or trade! :woohoo:


:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Nice wife, Mo!!! My wife read this and said, "Look, Honey! Someone else like me!" We are lucky husbands!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Nice wife, Mo!!! My wife read this and said, "Look, Honey! Someone else like me!" We are lucky husbands!!


Yup, it's good to have a wife that understands my hobby!


----------



## CorvairJim

I don't think my wife has ever specifically bought me a kit, or anything else related to the hobby. On the other hand, I have my 'allowance' to spend from the household budget, and that's mine to play with. After buying my lunch most days and allowing for my weakness at work as far as the vending machines in the break room go, I'm lucky if I have enough left from my allowance to afford a kit every 2 week pay period! Fortunately, I have enough models in reserve that I don't need to buy any more of them for a decade or more! The hobby portion of my allowance usually goes toward supplies instead of new kits. Mo, you're blessed to have a wife who springs surprises like this on you!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> Mo, you're blessed to have a wife who springs surprises like this on you!


Ain't that the truth!? She also goes along with my other hobby, collecting Country Music LP's and 45's.


----------



## s.moe

Nice score there from the Wife,, MO....
You must have been doing "something" Right.....LOL

If mine did that,, I'd think something was"Fishy" and would probably go out and Check the Car for Damage....LOL

MOE


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Nice score there from the Wife,, MO....
> You must have been doing "something" Right.....LOL
> 
> If mine did that,, I'd think something was"Fishy" and would probably go out and Check the Car for Damage....LOL
> 
> MOE


:lol:


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey Mo.... Whoa, what a wife! Like Moe said, you must be doing _something _right! 

Hope things are going good for ya. Looking forward to seeing those Darts rolling. Love the color on the 'black' one-- looks like there's some green in it


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Hey John, how's it going man?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking for a new model kit? Something a little different? How about this? http://autos.yahoo.com/news/classic-aston-martin-racer-turned-into-life-size-model-kit-art.html


----------



## Vegar

71 Charger 500 said:


> Looking for a new model kit? Something a little different? How about this? http://autos.yahoo.com/news/classic-aston-martin-racer-turned-into-life-size-model-kit-art.html


Nice


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Okay Chevy guys, I need some help here. Did any of the manufacturers make a 99 Camaro kit with the 3.8 FI V-6 engine in it? Or any GM car or truck with that engine? Thanks, Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Okay all of you Mel Kenyon fans. On April 15, Mel will be 80 years old. I would like to see if we can get him 80 birthday cards by his birthday! If you would like to participate in this, please send your cards to Mel Kenyon c/o Joy Kenyon, 2645 South 25 West, Lebanon, IN. 46052. Please write the address exactly as I have it here so that Joy, Mel's wife, will know that it is a birthday card for Mel. Tell any of your friends that you think would like to participate in this gift to a man who has given us alot of joy over the years as we watched him race and win many, many times. For those who may not know who Mel is, he is a 7 time USAC Midget National Champion, a 3 time NAMARS Midget Champion and the 1962 NASCAR Midget Florida Champion.

Sincerly, Wayne L Kepner


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Come on guys and gals, only ten more days to Mel Kenyons birthday and we are way short of the 80 cards we would like for him to receive! Pop out and get him a card and a little note to it! He has received several cards so far and he has loved every one of them, it just makes his day when he gets them, really puts a smile on his face! Help us to really make his 80th a memorable birthday! 

Thanks, Wayne and Cyndy


----------

